# [Confirmed] GreenValueHost being sold to XFuseSolutions



## MannDude

Browsing WHT today to read the latest GVH drama, I stumbled upon this thread:
 http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1456982

It's your normal run of the mill negative GVH thread that we've all come to expect.

Anyhow, in comes @XFSDuke to the rescue to answer questions! ( http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9377205&postcount=18 )

When asked if he is involved with GVH, he claims he is not but may 'buy them soon'.



Supposedly he has _zero current involvement..._

Interestingly enough, Jonny himself PMed me this gem:



At least we know XFS Duke is a real person and not just a made up alias like _last time_ Jonny 'stepped down'.

So, how does someone who is still recovering (financially) from a motorcycle crash (http://www.gofundme.com/d5uzbw) possibly acquire such a brand?


----------



## Francisco

His signature says 'interm'.

Francisco


----------



## Lee

MannDude said:


> So, how does someone who is still recovering (financially) from a motorcycle crash (http://www.gofundme.com/d5uzbw) possibly acquire such a brand?


Oh, you went where I was going.  So I will act *shocked* at your suggestion.

Not so sure it's a buyout, GVH to the right person/company would be a decent buy, patch up, make people happy and stay hosting.  But it would be a costly purchase I suspect.

I remember when Jonny was pretending to go down the suicide route on LET to avoid responsibility for his fuck ups that Xfuse helped him out.  Perhaps he remained to help.

A few comments have been getting made around places around Xfuse but whether true or not I don't know, source reliability is 1/10.


----------



## PortCTL

After all the horror stories I've seen, I doubt the buyout of GVH would be that much...


----------



## Lee

PortCTL said:


> After all the horror stories I've seen, I doubt the buyout of GVH would be that much...



Quite the opposite, The stories you see and hear maketh the legend and bring in the clients.  Their notoriety gives them the kind of marketing visibility most hosts only dream of. 

Their client base albeit very soiled is still significant.  The right provider/person coming in and cleaning up the mess could easily turn it around.  

Hence there is value in it.


----------



## PortCTL

I don't get how people trashing your business, is good for your business?

Did someone screw up the marketing plan, or...?


----------



## Lee

PortCTL said:


> I don't get how people trashing your business, is good for your business?
> 
> Did someone screw up the marketing plan, or...?


That's hosting for you, but in the budget market particularly.

There are a lot of people in the world trying to make their fortune (relatively speaking) in hosting.  People to whom only the cheapest is what they can afford.  So they will tolerate brands like GVH.  Others will see the reviews but the fact they continue to survive is enough for people to jump in.

You see it on LET/LEB as well,  Providers seem to do better in terms of sales resulting from an LEB ad that gets lots of negative comments.  Maybe people are curious and willing to accept the loss if it's really bad.


----------



## drmike

Sorry folks, I was out and away all day.  Playing catch up.

I'll _pretend _like I don't know anything about this matter   Such public disclosure is premature as nothing at last check has been signed (yes, actual paperwork).

What I will say is GVH won't be the same company it is come next month.  It won't be ColoCrossing or any of their shell game owners either.

GVH customers will have a better experience, services and support that will not be lead by Jonny.

Original ETA on things happening was weeks outward - think during March.


----------



## XFS_Duke

Thanks @drmike. I'm glad I was waiting to make the announcement until everything was signed. Thanks @MannDude lol.

Either way, yes, it's true. The state of GVH as a whole has been leaving a really bad taste in my mouth. I helped Jonny out here and there but mostly I just sat back and watched. Finally pulled the trigger on a plan and it is working out. In all honesty, Jonny isn't that bad, just needs a ton of guidance. While things aren't completely finalized yet and since I just got back from a tour/look around at Zayo in Dallas (Still in Dallas, TX if anyone wants to say Hi!), I have a lot of nice plans for the customers to increase their uptime and stability.. I don't have the final announcement setup yet, but you guys are right. I know a lot of you will say it's a bad deal and this and that, but in the week or so that I started dealing with a few things, I've gotten a lot of things done.

In personal news, while my motorcycle accident didn't kill me, it did hurt me financially. So far, I've been able to pull out of massive debt and work this deal. While I admit it's a little odd, honestly, it's not that hard to believe. This is the time of the year when things are able to happen easily for people. XFuse has been growing constantly and the money from that, as well as personal funding from people in the know, I was able to pull this off. I'd just hope that everyone here and anywhere this will be posted as well knows that I will do my best to fix the issues. I know most of you believe that I am a one man show, but it isn't the case. What I'm able to bring is a team that'll help me make the customer experience a much better one. Believe me when I say this, only the best will be put forth into this.

There will be an official announcement coming soon regarding all of the changes that are to follow. If you're a current customer, you'll be very happy with my changes. Guaranteed.


----------



## drmike

For matters of disclosure, should be noted GVH Jonny for eons has been back and forth with me about his many "ideas". I've keep loose tabs on his company, moreso than most. No secret there.

Few months back there was serious effort and interest in spinning pieces of GVH off (think killing lines of products offered by passing such onto other companies). Those efforts weren't successful, and I pinged a number of people I know with the idea/offer. Fact is, most people won't touch a highly visible scandal brand like GVH nor do they want the client base it attracts. In the LowEnd market, anyone with the financial ability to do something wasn't interested. Finally, the CC folks don't want the nightmare of another fold-in / shell company proven in public's eyes. Yes, they continue to want to be drama free.

Duke and his team are the people involved, per his post above. There will be official clarification, press, etc. about this during the next business week contingent on signed paperwork. Unsure why Jonny went public disclosing things and taunting. Rest assured that after said deal, Jonny will not be actively involved in the operations, promotions or any other aspect involving that customer base. This isn't one of those random title shift and create randomness decoys either. The customers and business will be converted to an entirely new operating unit / company name. Customers will not be migrated, yet again. More servers will be added to deal with load / resources. GVH for all purposes herein after the deal will cease to actively exist in the offer markets we all see (relating solely to lines of products being purchased from GVH).


----------



## Francisco

XFS_Duke said:


> There will be an official announcement coming soon regarding all of the changes that are to follow. If you're a current customer, you'll be very happy with my changes. Guaranteed.


Any input on which product lines you're taking over? Just VPS' or dedicated servers as well?

Francisco


----------



## drmike

Francisco said:


> Any input on which product lines you're taking over? Just VPS' or dedicated servers as well?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Duke stepped away for a bit so I'll jump in here.

I am probably overstepping here, but no reason at this point not to say it, the lines being taken over will be VPS (obvious long term issue with GVH and stability, performance, etc.) and the dedicated servers (which are CC rentals mostly backside).


----------



## Francisco

drmike said:


> Duke stepped away for a bit so I'll jump in here.
> 
> I am probably overstepping here, but no reason at this point not to say it, the lines being taken over will be VPS (obvious long term issue with GVH and stability, performance, etc.) and the dedicated servers (which are CC rentals mostly backside).


So what's left?

Francisco


----------



## drmike

Francisco said:


> So what's left?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Good question.   Probably a basket of reseller services, licenses, and products intended for other markets.

I'll say the greevaluehost domain, company and namesakes are not being acquired.   So GVH will continue to exist to some extent after such deal.  Ideally GVH does not come back for round #2 offering the same services like they did prior with namely shared hosting  (3-4 times I do believe, at minimum).


----------



## MannDude

Just out of general curiosity, how do _you_ know all of this @drmike ?


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Just out of general curiosity, how do _you_ know all of this @drmike ?


Firsthand.

I do various strategic, business development, marketing, press, etc. for companies in the hosting industry (moonlighting for past two years and recently a bit more serious invasion of day hours).  GVH was a pro-bono style informal relationship where I'd throw Jonny  input when needed (goes without saying he tends to do things contrary to my input - drama is alright to some extent only).  

When GVH sale concept became topic months back I was active on the matter.  This is the inevitable end of that journey and process.

That said, the new paperwork agreements, and parties I am in the middle of.  So I have documents due for the finalization of the deal for both parties to sign and legally move forward properly.


----------



## SkylarM

Hate to state the obvious, but there's never value in buying customers as they shift constantly from provider to provider in that price range. Acquiring the client base of GVH is likely going to cost more than it will be worth, and quite honestly is a stupid move to even go anywhere close to GVH. *shrug* just my opinion, but No way would I go close to that ever.

Don't be surprised when Jonny starts this up all over again with the same silly offers that don't spin a profit.


----------



## drmike

SkylarM said:


> Hate to state the obvious, but there's never value in buying customers as they shift constantly from provider to provider in that price range. Acquiring the client base of GVH is likely going to cost more than it will be worth, and quite honestly is a stupid move to even go anywhere close to GVH. *shrug* just my opinion, but No way would I go close to that ever.


There is a lot of this sentiment in segment and not just on the low dollar customers lately.

I get why folks don't want the headache and all of acquiring customers in bulk.  Deals that do happen, often end up in not such good outcomes (not naming anyone).  Lots of work to do better.

Only reason this deal is remotely doable on customer side is that they are staying put.  No more migrations (common drop / annoyance point).  Change to customers will be minimal annoyance.  Perhaps URL redirects to new stuff with proper notice of change.  PayPal stuff changes obviously, but unless are on autopay, who really notices much there?


----------



## SkylarM

Well, I wish him luck with that. Hopefully Johnny doesn't come back to the industry.


----------



## drmike

SkylarM said:


> Well, I wish him luck with that. Hopefully Johnny doesn't come back to the industry.


Bahaha!  He'll be in the industry no doubt.  This stuff is who Jonny is.   Just thinking his next round will be more sustainable and less public noise and likely less visible on our radars.


----------



## SkylarM

drmike said:


> Bahaha!  He'll be in the industry no doubt.  This stuff is who Jonny is.   Just thinking his next round will be more sustainable and less public noise and likely less visible on our radars.


Doubt it. He craves the attention.


----------



## drmike

SkylarM said:


> Doubt it. He craves the attention.


Ideally that stage for him is coming to a close as he enters the age of adulthood.


----------



## ryanarp

Enjoyed meeting with you Duke. Looking forward to hearing about your new adventure.


----------



## DomainBop

> Only reason this deal is remotely doable on customer side is that they are staying put.  No more migrations (common drop / annoyance point).


A change in ownership but no change in data center isn't going to stop the flow of angry customers starting threads on WHT because they were assigned dirty IPs  (like the GVH customer today, who was migrated to Chicago because the IPs he was assigned in Buffalo were dirty...and this wasn't the first thread this week involving GVH and dirty IPs).  So Jonny goes but the dirty IPs and need to change IPs or even migrate to a different city to get a clean IP remain (not to mention the mediocre network performance).



> Hate to state the obvious, but there's never value in buying customers as they shift constantly from provider to provider in that price range. Acquiring the client base of GVH is likely going to cost more than it will be worth


Agreed. The only reason any of those (4500?) VPS and dedicated customers chose GVH is the unsustainable low prices.  Raise the prices even a little and those customers will be gone in a second to whoever is offering a low price that week. Low end customers are notorious for rotating monthly to the next deal.  Not to mention the fact that a good chunk of those customers are customers nobody but Ecatel would want (email and comment spammers, botnet operators, hackers, DDoSers, and other skids, etc).


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> A change in ownership but no change in data center isn't going to stop the flow of angry customers starting threads on WHT because they were assigned dirty IPs  (like the GVH customer today, who was migrated to Chicago because the IPs he was assigned in Buffalo were dirty...and this wasn't the first thread this week involving GVH and dirty IPs).  So Jonny goes but the dirty IPs and need to change IPs or even migrate to a different city to get a clean IP remain (not to mention the mediocre network performance).
> 
> Agreed. The only reason any of those (4500?) VPS and dedicated customers chose GVH is the unsustainable low prices.  Raise the prices even a little and those customers will be gone in a second to whoever is offering a low price that week. Low end customers are notorious for rotating monthly to the next deal.  Not to mention the fact that a good chunk of those customers are customers nobody but Ecatel would want (email and comment spammers, botnet operators, hackers, DDoSers, and other skids, etc).


So angry customers, sure, they are out there.  Some folks have been dropped for basket of reasons, including staff fubars.  That staff won't be involved after the deal is done.  A bunch of the abuse folks will be shed one way or another (clearly an issue in GVH land), abuse won't be tolerated either.

As far as pricing goes.  Existing customers will be maintained on price and renewed at or about the same pricing.  New customers are not going to be priced at those rates.  The days of these "crazy deals" are gone.   I don't expect Duke and Co. to jack rates sky high, but if folks were buying the cheapest product in the market, yeah, those folks might start buying elsewhere.

As far as IPs go, CC being the company utilized back side doesn't have a sterling reputation with IPs and clean ranges.  Unclear what will entirely be done yet, but goal is NOT use their IPs where possible.  It creates too many issues, future work, general waste of resources.


----------



## zed

I can't help thinking this will be amusing to watch unfold, but I hope it works out well for all involved.


----------



## Lee

drmike said:


> Existing customers will be maintained on price and renewed at or about the same pricing.  New customers are not going to be priced at those rates.  *The days of these "crazy deals" are gone.*


It's the only reason the went with GVH and the only reason they will stay.  That customer base will disintegrate rapidly.  But yeah, an interesting one to watch and see how it unfolds. 

Kudos for getting involved and setting it up right but, hosting clients are a fickle bunch.  No matter how bad the GVH brand has been, you take it away and they will seek it out again. Big mistake not to control the brand.  Raise their prices and they will run.   There is a reason they went with GVH and your taking their reasons away and their renewed business.

But will be interesting to see how it plays out.  Try it and keep all the drama over here though huh,


----------



## drmike

~Lee~ said:


> But will be interesting to see how it plays out.  Try it and keep all the drama over here though huh,


This is for sure. Drama is bound to spill over.  GVH, the legend of won't be slow to die.  To aid in that, customers will be going under a new brand.  Brand recognition GVH has is all over, but tone in 3ms of research is negative signal, pure price-only rope in.  Not trust = buy it brand.

I don't see customers jumping ship.  If they tolerated what they got at GVH they were either very fortunate or not paying too good of attention.  All providers love paying customers who don't use their services   They'll be getting better services, lower competition for resources, right sized boxes - at least that's the goal so far.

As far as that brand attracting more of the unsustainable price while getting high use packages,  I think this industry is about to see that gone.    Not just GVH, but brands like CVPS too.   The segment is overdue for some corrections.  Only so many years suck can be bottled and sold as a bargain.

Which means big picture,  the industry is growing up, consolidation is happening and prices are going to normalize upwards a bit.  Service quality should go up in corresponding manner.

Look at the range big picture in industry as a whole:

$4-80 per GB RAM straight more honest sales.  That low end even less on OpenVZ sales, but offset by mass oversell.

It's not like massive core boxes (100's of cores) and 100's of GBs of RAM really exist.  You can get such, but no one I know of has a model on such pricey gear.    Practical limits on 12-24 cores + < 100GB of RAM + 4-12 drives is pretty well known at this time.  Modeling everyone's numbers, simple enough.

$80 a GB of RAM is just stupid.  $4GB of RAM is equally stupid.  Some happy zone for customers and companies in $8-20 range.  Higher cost means more justification, more value added, more actual staff, certifications, standards.

Then again, I've always felt it was strange to see customers expect mega sized resources for a few dollars or less per month.  I can understand big bandwidth want (VPN) or a bit more RAM (middlware) or even a sip more CPU (many  software packages)... Needing all of it and wanting equivalent of a full desktop in a VPS spec wise, unrealistic. I didn't like that model when CVPS started with the big packages and I remain disturbed years later by the continued failures of such plans and the emulators doing the same.


----------



## Lee

drmike said:


> Then again, I've always felt it was strange to see customers expect mega sized resources for a few dollars or less per month.


Don't blame the customer for that, blame the providers.

If you look around and see many providers offering 2GB of ram for $5 and a couple of others offering 2GB of ram for $10 where is the average customer going to go?  Will he believe in the marketing BS that says "we offer better quality/support for your money" or will he go with psychical resource because he will actually receive that?

Customers largely need to make their own mistakes to learn.  Fact of hosting life.


----------



## mikho

This news made me confused and now my head hurts.


I'm having a hard time understanding the logic behind the decision to actually buy the hardware and clients, as I've understood from the replies here in this thread is the "things" thats actually bought.


I wish you all the best Duke with this as I believe you want to do something good with this but I won't be surprised if all hell breaks loose on your ass as a result.


Honestly, good luck.


----------



## DomainBop

mikho said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding the logic behind the decision to actually buy the hardware and clients,


Clients only.  GVH doesn't own any hardware.


----------



## MannDude

Was money even exchanged for this? I had a theory that by summer JB would have control over GVH. Figured he'd let him rack up some debt or something and tell him to pay it, or the lights will be turned off, or to hand the keys over. I figured that around summer time this shit would be Ernie's problem at HVH... but XFS is pretty privy with CC too. Duke was there during previous CC brand hacks/leaks. CVPS and GVH to help clean some mess up.

I'm thinking he's probably the middle man to the deal and will just be the face since people like him more than some of the others in the group.

For what it's worth, I like Duke. I get my SSLs through him so I'm not knocking him directly. Just speculating that he's probably not doing this on his own accord and that it's likely someone is behind the scenes.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

I got to admit, this whole thread leaves quite a disgusted look on my face, for a few reasons.  First off, why the heck would you want to buy a brand so tarnished in this industry and why would you even take the time to keep it from finally being absorbed into CC like it should have been eons ago?  The brand is crap, so the only thing your buying is the customer base, which I agree with the rest... give it a week and you'll likey lose more than half in a mass exodus, as none of his penny pinching customers are going to want to pay your 'new prices'.  

Also it is a bit confusing to me why someone like Duke who asked for people to donate money to help him during his hard times after his accident, would then go and recklessly spend what can only be perceived as others money on acquiring such a shit heap. (*scratches head*).  

Then to boot we have @drmike here at the front of the band wagon doing his little dance trying to convince us this is the next big thing to happen, like he is proud to call the shit heap his own.  Also to find he has likely had his hand in the cookie jar for a while as well, I am not sure what that says about him or GVH.  I would think as outspoken as @drmike has been about GVH and CC's brands in general that he would be the first to put the nails in the coffin of the joke host that just won't die, GVH.  Yet in the most confusing news to be released in this industry in many moons, here he is acting like he has saved the day by telling us his shit doesn't stink.

Not trying to be a dick here (well, maybe I am) but this is either a really sad April Fools joke a month early, or just a very sad mess that I can't logically understand why anyone would throw good money after bad to help this company stay alive.  Let the ship sink already.  Its like that horse you just can't stop beating.

*shakes head and walks away*

*sigh*

Cheers!


----------



## mikho

DomainBop said:


> Clients only.  GVH doesn't own any hardware.



I guess taking over the lease then, not buying.



MannDude said:


> I'm thinking he's probably the middle man to the deal and will just be the face since people like him more than some of the others in the group.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I like Duke. I get my SSLs through him so I'm not knocking him directly. Just speculating that he's probably not doing this on his own accord and that it's likely someone is behind the scenes.


If you are looking for the man in the middle for this and suspect that it eventually will end up in the hands of JB.


Read a few posts up about who helped "Nuggets " pro bono and have been looking for a buyer of the clients for some time.


This deal made me think in many different directions and that's why I have a splitting headache now.


I need to get back cleaning the house to let this sink in.


----------



## kpmedia

TheLinuxBug said:


> First off, why the heck would you want to buy a brand so tarnished in this industry and why would you even take the time to keep it from finally being absorbed into CC like it should have been eons ago?  The brand is crap, so the only thing your buying is the customer base, which I agree with the rest... give it a week and you'll like lose more than half in a mass exodus, as none of his penny pinching customers are going to want to pay your 'new prices'.


I never understand this either. Let a competitor die off, and gain new customers due to their death. I never understand why anybody in their right mind would buy a failing company. The main issue with GVH is the pricing is/was unsustainable, and that fact will not change if the old price is maintained. Having a high school kind "playing host" was just a secondary issue here.

Sometimes, yes, it makes sense to buy a faltering business -- but that's really rare in the "real world". For example, I don't see anybody eager to buy out Radio Shack. Small local business open and close all the time, and nobody is coming to their rescue.

I often think an utter lack of business sense infests the hosting sector. Amateurs without real-world business experience or education (college degrees) is the main reason.

That's why big (also crappy) companies like EIG, 1&1 and Godaddy rake them over the coals. (Not that the EIG buyouts decisions are any better, but they're venture vulture capitalist funded. That's the difference there. Doing these buyouts without VC money to blow is beyond stupid.)

Anybody that thinks this will end well is just fooling themselves. Long-term, it's still not viable.

The LEB market is not easy to handle, and few can do it well. BuyVM is the only one that's proven itself, as far as I'm concerned. Ramnode may be fine too, but I'm still hesitant to call it.



drmike said:


> As far as that brand attracting more of the unsustainable price while getting high use packages,  I think this industry is about to see that gone.    Not just GVH, but brands like CVPS too.   The segment is overdue for some corrections.  Only so many years suck can be bottled and sold as a bargain.
> Which means big picture,  the industry is growing up, consolidation is happening and prices are going to normalize upwards a bit.  Service quality should go up in corresponding manner.


It needs a correction. It's imploding at an exponential rate within the last few years.

Sadly, I don't see it "growing up' at all. There is still a huge influx of kids trying to get rich. Until a barrier is put back in place (be it pricing or otherwise), that will not end. As long as a $10 reseller plan makes you "a host", problems will fester.


----------



## Kris

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho

"It's all the same... only the names will change....."

Seems like Jon is being replaced with Ernie 2.0. CC's other house brand was getting too much heat, let alone being banned from their own web property (LET) 

If Duke is actually taking this to a new company and not simply CC Dallas (I've been seeing a lot of Zayo around their PoPs lately, especially on the west coast) then good luck.

Seems like a changing of the guard / business as usual until seen otherwise.


----------



## AnthonySmith

GVH publicly stated they were not sustainable, so unless they paid you to take over the mess this makes no sense, literally none.

Sorry I just don't believe the 'story' clearly some silly shit going on as usual, no one and I *mean no one* would intertwine their company GVH if their company is successful which it must have been to pay off your medical bills + the finance to buy another company, its like hiring a convicted child rapist in a reputable day care center.

The truth will out no doubt.


----------



## Kris

Jon was hosting long before being Inc, and long before the random friend he found to put on the Inc. slip. 

More recently when selling tons of CC servers, Jon stated he 'drew a salary'. From who? Lance, who has nothing to do with the day to day? Nah, probably CC. 

 

In all likelihood, CC gets the payments from the GVH merchant account, and pays (paid) Jon to 'run the company'. Ring a bell? 

 

Problem for CC is he's banned, GVH name banned on LET. I'm guessing they all had a pow-wow on how to improve things. New name and new 'Owner' - aka Manager.

 

Zayo in DC's they can't afford the home mix of bandwidth of is common for CC recently. 

 

*I know poor Duke hit his head, but not hard enough to actually pay for GVH. Likely stepping in and will be paid a salary. *


----------



## GIANT_CRAB

Just like how they said the US "Fast Lanes" were going to be the "new big thing".


----------



## PortCTL

DomainBop said:


> A change in ownership but no change in data center isn't going to stop the flow of angry customers starting threads on WHT because they were assigned dirty IPs  (like the GVH customer today, who was migrated to Chicago because the IPs he was assigned in Buffalo were dirty...and this wasn't the first thread this week involving GVH and dirty IPs).  So Jonny goes but the dirty IPs and need to change IPs or even migrate to a different city to get a clean IP remain (not to mention the mediocre network performance).
> 
> Agreed. The only reason any of those (4500?) VPS and dedicated customers chose GVH is the unsustainable low prices.  Raise the prices even a little and those customers will be gone in a second to whoever is offering a low price that week. Low end customers are notorious for rotating monthly to the next deal.  Not to mention the fact that a good chunk of those customers are customers nobody but Ecatel would want (email and comment spammers, botnet operators, hackers, DDoSers, and other skids, etc).


Well, Ecatel has cut down on a lot of ddosers, spammers, etc. recently from what I've heard.


----------



## Lee

OMG, if what I am reading is correct that means @drmike has to be in bed with CC,  I knew it.  He has been playing us all for so long now.

Just wanted to add in extra drama there.  Might as well get some extra story lines in the mix.


----------



## RLT

Nah lets make him the secret owner of GVH. Hes now looking for a new sock puppet thats not a loose cannon.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

~Lee~ said:


> OMG, if what I am reading is correct that means @drmike has to be in bed with CC,  I knew it.  He has been playing us all for so long now.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add in extra drama there.  Might as well get some extra story lines in the mix.


THE TWISTS IN THE STORY LINE. SO DELICIOUS.


----------



## XFS_Duke

Alright guys. For one, I have no direct or indirect connection with ColoCrossing and I am not taking over the brand just to give it to CC in any way shape or form. I have a lot of great connections with a lot of people here and a lot of them that I've talked to said it would be a good thing to try and get Jonathan out. Ernie as well as Jon both agree with the move, however, they were nervous about losing the 200+ servers that GVH has with CC. 

Again, the personal issues with my wreck and such shouldn't keep getting brought up. The money that is being used to fund any of this has nothing to do with any donations. Yes, a long time ago I had servers with ColoCrossing and yes, I did help out a few other companies that were hit in the hacks and such, however, I did it because that's who I am and how I am. I don't care if your a competitor or not. If I know you and we're alright with eachother, then I'll do anything I can to help you out. 

@~Lee~ I do not believe that Mike is in bed with CC at all. This deal was doing as a business proposition between me and him. He has more knowledge on things like this, however, he knows a lot of stuff about these things. Mike is a really good dude and it is an honor to have him helping me with this.

@TheLinuxBug None of the money donated went to this. Actually, that paid off like a month or 2 of my bills. 

To settle the issues with how I got money to do this... I've made some really good deals lately, great sales and large local contracts. This gives me the ability to do a few things that I wouldn't normally be able to do. What most of you guys do not know is that GreenValueHost is semi profitable. The money management just wasn't there and too much money was spent on things that it shouldn't have been. 

So to recap.


I am not employed directly or indirectly by ColoCrossing or any other brands owned or controlled by them.
Nobody from ColoCrossing or any other brands owned by them or any employees of ColoCrossing or any other brands asked me to do this.
I did not use any money that was donated to me to fund this or any part of my business. I keep personal and business funding separate.
GreenValueHost, Inc. will still be owned by Lance Jesserun but all assets are being transferred to full ownership of XFuse Solutions, LLC and will be ran under a separate brand.
Mike is helping me with the paperwork and everything that needs to be signed.
Mike does NOT have anything to do with ColoCrossing, he is one of their biggest hater. Our conversations show that very clearly. We've made the decision that it wouldn't fair or right to move all those customers to new servers in other locations. However, other DC's may be contracted as well.
As stated in the above bullet, migrations aren't necessary or liked by clients, so the servers will stay in CC unless they're unneeded.
Migrations from node to node may happen, however, it'll be to bigger and better nodes.
There will be NO crazy deals like Jonathan was putting everywhere prior. 
The customers pricing will not change. However, new orders may get a small price hike, but not too high to price it out of the industry.
GreenValueHost, Inc. done properly could have been profitable, however, under it's current leadership it just wasn't possible.
I'm not sure if I missed anything, but if I did, just ask me. Most of you know my Skype ID and if you don't, duke.xfs is the ID. I'm not too hard to find and I am very open about anything that you want to ask me.


----------



## AnthonySmith

@XFS_Duke you understand why this seems so odd though yes?, I listed my main 'erm what....' thoughts below


We all see GVH past prices most of us are not stupid and you are inheriting all of them.
GVH WHMCS was dumped in public so we can back up my first point and my next.
GVH stated it was not sustainable publicly and we knew that anyway.
You yourself had financial issues, granted they were personal however unless you also work a day job your business is your source of personal income.
Saying you got a few good local contracts honestly sounds like the dog ate my homework.
In order to make it sustainable you could not afford the external customer lease price to kick in and I don't see why you would get the at cost CC/HVH price.
You have a lot of respect around here so mixing your good name with GVH in any way shape or form makes no sense.

But OK, sometimes things really are just what they are despite what every one expects and despite that fact it makes very little sense, not that it matters much in the scheme of things I suppose but personally I am prepared to take your word for it despite my reservations.

Maybe I am putting to much in to this, perhaps a month worth of money from your local contracts can buy GVH and the 200 oversold servers 'currently' running at a loss, I don't see how but for all I know perhaps what you bought was client access only for $500 because they knew it was on the verge of folding anyway.

If this is a nervous cover though I would have much more respect if you just said, I am taking over GVH clients because GVH is failing I know it wont be a popular move but I am going to do my best with it anyway.

If this does turn out to be another CC shill/stealth move then I doubt there will be a corner of the internet left for you to show your face, but you probably know that.

So best of luck.


----------



## XFS_Duke

AnthonySmith, to be honest, I knew it wasn't going to be popular. However, my concern isn't to be popular among you guys, nor is it to be popular at all. The customers need something better and I believe that I can provide that. I will do my best with it to make sure that everything works out.

Also, yes, I had a day job. I've been unable to work at it lately and developed a lot more IT field contacts and contracts for other things locally. This is what I do and love. That's why I am able to do this. I'm full time on the computer now. Why not take a swing at this? Lol. And you do not have to worry, this isn't a shell/shill or anything else. It is me doing what I think is best. Simply put.

Also, all services are under my control to an extent right now. Once everything is fully completed, most of you won't hear from Jonathan Nguyen or any of his alter egos again.


----------



## Hxxx

The sentiment this thread leave in the soul is disappointment .

The worst part was the Dr Mike replies.

Respectfully .


----------



## ModyDev

GVH is in good hands now


----------



## HalfEatenPie

XFS_Duke said:


> AnthonySmith, to be honest, I knew it wasn't going to be popular. However, my concern isn't to be popular among you guys, nor is it to be popular at all. The customers need something better and I believe that I can provide that. I will do my best with it to make sure that everything works out.
> 
> 
> Also, yes, I had a day job. I've been unable to work at it lately and developed a lot more IT field contacts and contracts for other things locally. This is what I do and love. That's why I am able to do this. I'm full time on the computer now. Why not take a swing at this? Lol. And you do not have to worry, this isn't a shell/shill or anything else. It is me doing what I think is best. Simply put.
> 
> Also, all services are under my control to an extent right now. Once everything is fully completed, most of you won't hear from Jonathan Nguyen or any of his alter egos again.


I'd have to agree 100% with @AnthonySmith.  However, because you're actually much more of a reasonable individual than Johnny, I'll accept it as so.  It's just hard to actually accept it.


----------



## drmike

TheLinuxBug said:


> 1. why the heck would you want to buy a brand so tarnished in this industry and why would you even take the time to keep it from finally being absorbed into CC like it should have been eons ago?
> 
> 2. The brand is crap, so the only thing your buying is the customer base, which I agree with the rest... give it a week and you'll likey lose more than half in a mass exodus, as none of his penny pinching customers are going to want to pay your 'new prices'.
> 
> 3. Also it is a bit confusing to me why someone like Duke who asked for people to donate money to help him during his hard times after his accident, would then go and recklessly spend what can only be perceived as others money on acquiring such a shit heap. (*scratches head*).
> 
> 4. Then to boot we have @drmike here at the front of the band wagon doing his little dance trying to convince us this is the next big thing to happen, like he is proud to call the shit heap his own.  Also to find he has likely had his hand in the cookie jar for a while as well, I am not sure what that says about him or GVH.  I would think as outspoken as @drmike has been about GVH and CC's brands in general that he would be the first to put the nails in the coffin of the joke host that just won't die, GVH.  Yet in the most confusing news to be released in this industry in many moons, here he is acting like he has saved the day by telling us his shit doesn't stink.


This surely has these sites abuzz   I numbered things to keep responses on point.

1.  Brand, very tarnished.  Public, and back side.   CC doesn't want the headaches of dealing with GVH mess and any roll in.  Believe me, they were probably asked directly directly months ago.  I don't speak directly to them, so I didn't do any asking.

2. Crap brand.  GVH and the related domain will remain Lance / Jonny ownership.  Whatever they do over there and with it is their business, but at last check,  they won't be back in 100TB for $7 a month or any other direct to end customer VPS sales.

3. Duke jumped in where others just wouldn't.   Mind you there are a pile of customers regardless of price points, mishandling prior, lack of perceived loyalty / retention.

4.  This isn't my company.  I have no interest in being a provider.  I just offer professional services to companies in this and related markets (i.e. non technical, non ownership).

As far as putting coffin nails in GVH, this is the best option to stop the GVH insanity, stop wrecking of the market, kill a big chunk of dramaramas, etc.

Relating to CC and as mentioned Incero, neither is a party to the deal, not financing it, not directly involved.  They are indirectly involved though as both are companies Duke has relationship with as a customer (i.e. he rents servers from both).


----------



## drmike

PortCTL said:


> Well, Ecatel has cut down on a lot of ddosers, spammers, etc. recently from what I've heard.


Like Ecatel I think ColoCrossing wants to get out of the seedy side of hosting.   It's part of the life cycle from a small business to a real business.  Hard process and a hard decision since in effect you are cutting off some chunk of your cashflow.  Going backwards in essence to go forward.


----------



## drmike

~Lee~ said:


> OMG, if what I am reading is correct that means @drmike has to be in bed with CC,  I knew it.  He has been playing us all for so long now.
> 
> Just wanted to add in extra drama there.  Might as well get some extra story lines in the mix.


I thought this drama and all wasn't spilling over to LET @[SIZE=11.8181819915771px]~Lee~ [/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px]?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Everyone needs to admit (well most folks) we like our dramas [/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Yeah I am definitely not in dealing with or within CC.  It's a long term issue with them and neither side would be receptive to such.  Mutual no f'n way feeling.[/SIZE]


----------



## drmike

AnthonySmith said:


> If this does turn out to be another CC shill/stealth move then I doubt there will be a corner of the internet left for you to show your face, but you probably know that.


If that were true I'd have bird shit in my eyes big time.  Cause whole thing would be back behind folks in this deal (i.e. Jonny and Duke).

Honestly, one can never be entirely sure, as I often say.

Deal is low risk though.  Buying VPS companies like this involves no physical assets, no leases, no employees, no regulatory paperwork, really very little of anything.   Just processes and staffing and getting ratios right to deal with influx of people.

Whole disclosure by Jonny that made this thread necessary, meh, stuff like that is why GVH was a big top circus and irritated me often.



Hxxx said:


> The worst part was the Dr Mike replies.


 It will get better Hxxx.  Sorry it isn't a warmer feeling.  Feel free to PM me to discuss anything.


----------



## raindog308

If Duke actually payed a single dollar for these customers, he was ripped off.

What percentage will still be his customers 6 months from now?  10%?  The crazy deals were the only reason they came...

And I suspect a couple months from now we'll see GVH offering new crazy deals and then customers can go back to them...


----------



## William

drmike said:


> Like Ecatel I think ColoCrossing wants to get out of the seedy side of hosting.   It's part of the life cycle from a small business to a real business.  Hard process and a hard decision since in effect you are cutting off some chunk of your cashflow.  Going backwards in essence to go forward.


Yea.... no, if you want to read what Ecatel really does and how it works send me a pm or hit me up on IRC/Jabber, it's not much interesting but i rather don't put the data public.


----------



## MannDude

What does Lance get out of this? As I under he still remains the owner of the brand?


----------



## Lee

drmike said:


> I thought this drama and all wasn't spilling over to LET @[SIZE=11.8181819915771px]~Lee~ [/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px]?[/SIZE]


I made sure it was controlled drama at LET


----------



## MannDude

Seems controlled here 

Comments/concerns expressed are the same between the two sites on this matter.


----------



## drmike

opcorn: It's all so drama-light.


Popcorn prices are going to plummet. When they do, WHOA, I am buying it all and selling it on the open market next drama go-round.


----------



## RLT

Wonder who the next drama company will be?


I feel sorry for duke with the mess a lot of jons customers will most likely leave.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

XFS_Duke said:


> @TheLinuxBug None of the money donated went to this. Actually, that paid off like a month or 2 of my bills.
> 
> To settle the issues with how I got money to do this... I've made some really good deals lately, great sales and large local contracts. This gives me the ability to do a few things that I wouldn't normally be able to do. What most of you guys do not know is that GreenValueHost is semi profitable. The money management just wasn't there and too much money was spent on things that it shouldn't have been.


I am sorry, but this just doesn't cut it.  You're a part of these communities and as such many donated money to you to assist you because you couldn't afford to take care of your self.  Regardless of how you spent the money, the implication here is that you obviously are not sound of thought if you believe investing in GVH is a good use of whatever funds you have.  Simply put, people don't want to feel like they donated to you so that you could turn around and make poor business decisions like this one.  I don't even know you and it bothers me just thinking about it as it seems a very poor use of resources.

Say what you will to make it so you can live with your self, but bottom line here is if you went to a financial institution to borrow money for such a deal, they would laugh you right out the door.

Maybe I sound like the asshole here, but it hurts my brain when people don't consider how their actions look to others, and in this case it looks like you have failed to do that at all.

In the end it is your business and really it doesn't matter what I say because you obviously have already made your decision, however, there is either something else you are not telling us about this transaction that sweetens the deal or.... this whole thing just sounds like a poor business decision. As I stated earlier, good money after bad money.

If you guys are trying to help out Jon, he would be better helped to see GVH go out of business and to get a real job working for a real company where he can learn how to interact with people in a real business environment and learn to make more mature decisions when working with people, in general.  Most of the issue here is the kid only thinks he knows what he is doing and keeps failing to be able to handle issues in a mature way.  A little time in a real job would help to smooth the edges and teach him the skills he needs.  This must be obvious to @drmike or I would hope he wouldn't have thrown his hat in the ring to begin with.  

In the end I really have nothing personal invested in this, so I could truly give a crap about what you decide to do with GVH.  However, if you are doing this to help Jon, HELP HIM, don't keep encouraging this mess.  Give him a job where he can learn the right way to deal with people instead of just giving him the easy way out by taking things over.  You don't learn by someone else fixing your mistakes and that is exactly what it looks like your doing.

my 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## drmike

TheLinuxBug said:


> ... In the end it is your business and really it doesn't matter what I say because you obviously have already made your decision, however, there is either something else you are not telling us about this transaction that sweetens the deal or.... this whole thing just sounds like a poor business decision. As I stated earlier, good money after bad money.
> 
> If you guys are trying to help out Jon, he would be better helped to see GVH go out of business and to get a real job working for a real company where he can learn how to interact with people in a real business environment and learn to make more mature decisions when working with people, in general.
> 
> Most of the issue here is the kid only thinks he knows what he is doing and keeps failing to be able to handle issues in a mature way.  A little time in a real job would help to smooth the edges and teach him the skills he needs.  This must be obvious to @drmike or I would hope he wouldn't have thrown his hat in the ring to begin with.


*GVH Financials*

So the financials on this certainly are just as wonky as GVH was as anyone can rightly imagine.  Things will be realigned, that is to say bigger nodes in spots and dealing with repetitive head banging customers, and stupid as a case-study usage.   Some shed will happen from that, but majority of customers get better out of the experience.  Like we all know, small percentage of users that are intentionally PITA, but they ruin entire nodes for the rest of customers.

*Jonny Growing and Real Life Experiences*

As far as helping Jon out, this whole thing isn't to help him directly out.   When I originally started talking to Jon was back when he originally went emo and people were concerned about the kid.   Folks asked me to step up and do outreach.   So I've dealt with his low points. That was directly about him.

Jonny gets what his mistakes have been and where he should have stopped behavior, or stopped chopping cents off of sales or plugging 100TB into an offer.

This is an exit for Jon.   He's free to go do whatever, but he won't be repeating the same skits.  He can't rightly go back to the well he poisoned and he can't go setting up competitive shop with competing products for one year.  Rightly, he can go do shared hosting or  email hosting or selling cutesy stuff via Etsy.  

*Get a Job Kid*

I've recommended the real life experience and job thing many times.  I am a big fan of apprenticeships.   I think Jonny would excel with proper in real life mentoring, and actually working alongside someone with high level of understanding.  Problem is in this segment and with remote working is that there are not many apprenticeship opportunities.  Pursue traditional in real life route and he's headed out of what he knows / has interest in, hosting (yes, I hear all of your applause).  But when he becomes of age (18) these things become more possible and likely.


----------



## XFS_Duke

@TheLinuxBug



> I am sorry, but this just doesn't cut it.  Your a part of these communities and as such many donated money to you to assist you because you couldn't afford to take care of your self.  Regardless of how you spent the money, the implication here is that you obviously are not sound of thought if you believe investing in GVH is a good use of whatever funds you have.  Simply put, people don't want to feel like they donated to you so that you could turn around and make poor business decisions like this one.  I don't even know you and it bothers me just thinking about it as it seems a very poor use of resources


I'm not of sound thought because I want to take care of the customers that are getting hammered and screwed over by GVH? To be perfectly honest, most of the customers that know about this already from these forums are happy about it and ready for it to happen. Plus, as I said before, my personal life and my business are two separate things. I don't use my personal money for my business and don't use business money for my personal things. What was donated to me I considered personal money. I bought food, kept the light on at my home and spent money on my kids for stuff they needed. Remember, I had a newborn son prior to the wreck. What you see as a very poor use of resources are an easy way to ensure customers stability and the resources that they need.



> Say what you will to make it so you can live with your self, but bottom line here is if you went to a financial institution to borrow money for such a deal, they would laugh you right out the door.


Sad part about this is that you really don't know what was going on. What do you think is so bad about GVH? lol



> Maybe I sound like the asshole here, but it hurts my brain when people don't consider how their actions look to others, and in this case it looks like you have failed to do that at all.


You said it, I didn't.



> In the end it is your business and really it doesn't matter what I say because you obviously have already made your decision, however, there is either something else you are not telling us about this transaction that sweetens the deal or.... this whole thing just sounds like a poor business decision. As I stated earlier, good money after bad money.


There is nothing else to say. The only other thing is the financial part of it that doesn't need to be released. However, I will say that I received a decent deal.



> If you guys are trying to help out Jon, he would be better helped to see GVH go out of business and to get a real job working for a real company where he can learn how to interact with people in a real business environment and learn to make more mature decisions when working with people, in general.  Most of the issue here is the kid only thinks he knows what he is doing and keeps failing to be able to handle issues in a mature way.  A little time in a real job would help to smooth the edges and teach him the skills he needs.  This must be obvious to @drmike or I would hope he wouldn't have thrown his hat in the ring to begin with.


I can't control GVH, I can only control the assets and contractual obligations that Jonny has to meet, which includes a Non-Compete, NDA, Sale Agreements and things such as that. Jonny may get a real job, however, the offer is out there for him to get a real job with me and learn things.


----------



## RLT

Less then you spend on food for a month is what I believe you said on let. That would certainly put a new angle on it.


----------



## tonyg

TheLinuxBug said:


> Maybe I sound like the asshole


Yes.


----------



## MannDude

So, once again, what does Lance (the actual GVH owner) get out of all of this?

Jonny was just a school boy front man and not the owner, and a minor who can't legally sign contracts anyway. So I would imagine that Duke and Lance are making the deal... or... ?


----------



## XFS_Duke

MannDude said:


> So, once again, what does Lance (the actual GVH owner) get out of all of this?
> 
> Jonny was just a school boy front man and not the owner, and a minor who can't legally sign contracts anyway. So I would imagine that Duke and Lance are making the deal... or... ?


Lance allows Jonathan to do whatever he wants to with the company. Jonny's parents are going to sign along with him on the contracts. Each state's contract law is a little different, however, if it's something that he cannot sign, his parents can co-sign for him and it makes it legal. While Lance is the technical owner of GVH, he really just wants everything to go right and he believes this is the right way. He gave Jonathan all the power to sell off assets or the whole company itself. I believe that this is the best possible scenario for the customers of GVH and I know they'll be fine and I believe that they know everything will be ok. Just today, I've had emails, texts (how the hell they got my cell phone number, i'll never know), skype messages and tickets opened under XFuse about it. Every single one was happy about it. I've even had a lot of people asking for jobs. That'll be handled soon as well.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

So...  tldr Lance was the guy who put everything under his name and took all the legal risks while Johnny went around and screwed everyone?


----------



## Epidrive

HalfEatenPie said:


> So...  tldr Lance was the guy who put everything under his name and took all the legal risks while Johnny went around and screwed everyone?


Wasnt that obvious all the time?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Epidrive said:


> Wasnt that obvious all the time?


I mean at least now it's confirmed.  Before that it was only suspected.  Sucks the guy's on the line legally for Johnny's screw ups.


----------



## splitice

I wish XFuseSolutions the best of luck. Sounds like you have some real work ahead of you.


----------



## drmike

RLT said:


> Wonder who the next drama company will be?
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for duke with the mess a lot of jons customers will most likely leave.


Do we need another drama company?  Been quite a few of them, but GVH is up there as a legend.  Probably the most visible since CVPS did it's day in the sun.  Before it went drama light.

Being optimistic, but I am hoping for fewer stupid entries into the market.  Usually the market naturally prunes new stupid entrants at a box or two in size.

I am seeing the end of the IPv4 land grab too which will take interest out and usefulness of companies like GVH away.  That should stem the tide of 12 IPs per container and those 45 cents a month IPv4 plans.


----------



## Sam

drmike said:


> Jonny gets what his mistakes have been and where he should have stopped behavior, or stopped chopping cents off of sales or plugging 100TB into an offer.


Among other repeated mistakes Jon literally did 100TB offers twice. He didn't learn. He _might have_ if GVH had been allowed to continue to it's foregone conclusion. He just isn't ethical which is the fundamental issue. 

I personally don't see how this deal benefits anybody.


----------



## GS-Dylan

Well that was a real interesting read. I've been out of hosting for a couple years got back in this year so I missed GVH just catching the tail end of it and I've seen my share of oversold fly by night companies that cant sustain at their prices, but as stated in this thread GVH is of legendary status when coming to this.

I'd find it hard to believe taking over GVH's customers on already oversold hardware with no profit to minimal profit and adding more hardware is going to net you much but I haven't seen there financials directly so I don't know. Possibly trimming the fat and dropping some of the problem customers could work. Maybe they'll trim down some of the crazy insane deal packages that got purchased to more reasonable packages, or drop the customer all together. Either way I see the client base shrinking significantly, as stated before customers who are there want cheap and don't really care about quality. They'd rather have the 100tb and never use it and have downtime than purchase a realistic package for more from a reputable company. I will say in the past I've picked up customers from companies similar to GVH and they turned out to be awesome, they've been to hell and back and if you show them a good home and reliable service they tend to be overly satisfied and quite loyal.


----------



## XFS_Duke

@GS-Dylan, that is exactly what I'm going for here. Believe me, GVH as a whole would have paid a whole lot more for servers than I will with ColoCrossing or any other provider I bring into the loop.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

I really don't see anything inherently noble about any of this crap.  Saving the customers?  Sounds pretty bogus to me, especially when said customers would save themselves by finding a decent company to purchase from once GVH crashed and burned.



XFS_Duke said:


> Lance allows Jonathan to do whatever he wants to with the company. Jonny's parents are going to sign along with him on the contracts.


You'd best *hope* that you get Lances signatures on anything.  Jonny himself is a minor, and was never in a position to decide legal matters for the company - regardless of whether or not he had mommy and daddy holding his hand.

This is more trying to save the cancer out of a dying dog, just to move the cancer to another dog.  A PR stunt at best, with no real consideration for the dogs involved.


----------



## MannDude

Aldryic C said:


> This is more trying to save the cancer out of a dying dog, just to move the cancer to another dog.  A PR stunt at best, with no real consideration for the dogs involved.


----------



## drmike

Aldryic C said:


> 1. I really don't see anything inherently noble about any of this crap.  Saving the customers?  Sounds pretty bogus to me, especially when said customers would save themselves by finding a decent company to purchase from once GVH crashed and burned.
> 
> 2. You'd best *hope* that you get Lances signatures on anything.  Jonny himself is a minor, and was never in a position to decide legal matters for the company - regardless of whether or not he had mommy and daddy holding his hand.


1.  From the people that brought you SAVE THE CHILDREN.... Oh wait, wrong commercial. 

People paid for service and under failedcos they get ditched and buried.  So in this they are getting what they paid for, in theory.  That benefits that subset of customers.  As you can rightly assume, GVH has fair share of long commit buy-ins.  About the customers? Sure it is, right after being about the business as whole pile first.

2.  The contract includes Jonny and a legal guardian (parent), Lance and Duke.


----------



## DomainBop

Aldryic C said:


> I really don't see anything inherently noble about any of this crap.  Saving the customers?  Sounds pretty bogus to me, especially when said customers would save themselves by finding a decent company to purchase from once GVH crashed and burned.


From LET, in response to customers with unsustainable plans:



> Duke said _"However, those plans will be honored until the renewal, then those plans will be phased out."_





> Duke said "_Let's say that you have one of those ridiculous unsustainable plans. When it comes up for renewal, like your next due date, your plan will be changed to something that is more in line with the price that you pay. If you do not want that plan, so be it. However, you will have the options for a more sustainable plan at a normal price."_





> Duke said _"unsustainable plans means anything without a normal bandwidth allocation, IP allocation, disk space or anything remotely close to $3/year. Anything with 10GB ram+ also. I'll deal with each client on these plans individually so that we can gauge what everyone is using and what they need."_


That description of unsustainable describes the majority of GVH VPS plans.

I don't see much benefit for the majority of customers from the acquisition, but as this LET poster said, the deal does have potentially great benefits for the relatively unknown XFS/Duke who just a few months ago (August) was having financial problems and voiced concerns about being able to pay his company's bills:



> iwaswrongonce _"While I don't think this makes sense from a pure M&A perspective, XFuse_Duke already said he spent more on groceries last month than on the GVH customer base. So we're talking small peanuts here. From a purely marketing perspective, this is worth whatever he paid. I had never heard of XFuse before. Now everyone has, and everyone will certainly be curious what the GVH replacement plans will be. This is the type of visibility that is hard to generate overnight. He basically gets to piggyback on GVH's antics across LE*/VPSB/WHT without having to actually get his hands dirty, and can potentially even come off as a savior to some. Will it be a headache for him? Most definitely. But there are dozens of people who would love to have this much exposure. There is no such thing as bad publicity. GVH proved that."_





> August _"Currently I am stuck in a chair with hardly no income and barely able to squeak by paying my bills. Unfortunately *this brings forth other issues to which I have no answers*. *My company*. Throughout all the pain that I am in with what they call "drop foot", *my biggest concern is getting everything paid for* my house and *my business*.:"_


Back to the GVH customers:



> Duke said:_ Just so everyone knows, the vps, shared and dedicated servers are coming along with me._


*I don't see any mention of the resellers there...*hopefully they won't be thrown under the bus for the umpteenth time in the past year.

My personal feeling is if the plans aren't going to be renewed the customers aren't really receiving any long term benefits from this acquisition, and if GVH had gone under they would have been better off finding a provider who has a longer history of financial stability (_rather than one who was in trouble as recently as August but now says they're financially sound...6 months isn't enough time to declare a company golden and out of the woods in my world_).


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> *I don't see any mention of the resellers there...*hopefully they won't be thrown under the bus for the umpteenth time in the past year.
> 
> My personal feeling is if the plans aren't going to be renewed the customers aren't really receiving any long term benefits from this acquisition, and if GVH had gone under they would have been better off finding a provider who has a longer history of financial stability (_rather than one who was in trouble as recently as August but now says they're financially sound...6 months isn't enough time to declare a company golden and out of the woods in my world_).


You know @DomainBop you aren't going to catch any flack from me   I'll respond to these.  Thanks for picking at things.

Resellers - I haven't a clue about those.  Let's just say they haven't been mentioned for some reasons.  Safe to say they probably aren't material to the agreement, so far.

Plans and renewals - plans will be stuck to.  Lived out until renewal.  At renewal time depending on the level of stupidity of the original plan, some buyers might see a larger percentage increase and reduced terms.  In English, pay more and annual prepay isn't justified robbery.  But, that how much more shouldn't scare anyone as it is not going to be punishing. If plans are that out of whack, those might get pruned.   I can see any say 100TB plans that may exist going the way of the dinosaur.

As far as more viable or stable provider doing a buy.... People were asked. Obviously not the entire industry.  No proxied sales offer went up on WHT or anything.  There was one company that showed up yesterday to try to jump in the middle before a contract was official though.  That would have been a bigger mess and dramarama.  Put it this way, dealing with this puts you on line to deal with prior customers who are mixed bag and familiar with a company where slapping equals free stuff (extortion) aka please don't go posting bad about GVH.    Plus where ticket volume can be deafening for a multitude of reasons, none of which would have had GVH winning Customer Support company of 2015.


----------



## Hxxx

drama... so many forms of it.


----------



## Hxxx

Can we unban Jon? Is much easier to just read his statements. Is kind of weird seeing drmike explaining every details of the deal, some questions might be better answered by Jon. Who knows maybe more drama momentum get involved.


----------



## drmike

Hxxx said:


> Can we unban Jon? Is much easier to just read his statements. Is kind of weird seeing drmike explaining every details of the deal, some questions might be better answered by Jon. Who knows maybe more drama momentum get involved.


Hahaha,  he's on mouth shut mode... Been on it officially for a few months I think it is now.  As we can see that doesn't seem to work very well with him though   He taunted MannDude elsewhere and that lead wisely and rightly to this thread.

I am sure more drama would come from Jonny joining in.  He'd almost certainly trainwreck everything and probably long regret that.

MannDude can unban him and Lee and Kossen can unban him over on LET...  Never know what will happen then     Watch for bear leg traps.


----------



## Lee

drmike said:


> Lee and Kossen can unban him over on LET...


Nah, Nada, No.


----------



## drmike

~Lee~ said:


> Nah, Nada, No.


I must say, that's a wise decision.  

We have to quit meeting up like this and agreeing.  Has to be some moon cycle 

Did Nuggets give you free Gratis credit too Lee?  Dirty ass move on his part doing that to moderators.  He's a little shit. Read Nekki's post and think he got shoehorned in his account without him knowing / asking / etc.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

~Lee~ said:


> Nah, Nada, No.


^ Same applies for vpsB.

No.


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> ^ Same applies for vpsB.
> 
> No.


Oh I know you want Spazboy back.   Think of all the fun.

Now if WHT is in agreement we'll have a full house.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> Oh I know you want Spazboy back.   Think of all the fun.
> 
> Now if WHT is in agreement we'll have a full house.


WHT is no fun.  The Mouse locked the last GVH thread minutes after I mentioned fracking


----------



## Lee

drmike said:


> I must say, that's a wise decision.
> 
> We have to quit meeting up like this and agreeing.  Has to be some moon cycle
> 
> Did Nuggets give you free Gratis credit too Lee?  Dirty ass move on his part doing that to moderators.  He's a little shit. Read Nekki's post and think he got shoehorned in his account without him knowing / asking / etc.


No, I was disappointed with GVH, no free credits, nothing.  

Letting Jonny back before this sale/transfer takes place will just cause both threads which are relatively calm here and on LET to turn bad.  Aside from that it's Duke's PR time, not GVH.


----------



## drmike

As you all might have figured Duke was away in Dallas and just getting back home today.  Thus the quietness somewhat on his part.

This week is where rubber meets road on this whole arrangement plus contract.  Hopefully both sides get it done and this misfit company gets put to bed, officially.

I see a lot of LET folks questioning the viability of those customers and deal.  I'd be lying if I said I don't feel the same.  I totally understand where people are coming from.  The numbers work now with some adjustments (read: right sized nodes on some real hardware in spots --- E5's, other legitimate optimizations to operations). Going to be some tough decisions to hard drop some (as I keep referring to 100TB plans and other plans that are abuse magnets).  

Folks on the annuals and lower resource plans will be mostly unphased / no impact now or renewal period.  Clearly, Duke will carve off the entirely unsustainable plans at some point.   The market then can freely swoop those customers up.   Have at it.  100TB at $5-7  knock yourselves out offering that so I can buy three and make you the next drama brand.  I'll make you famous.

Folks with long term or piles of credits, Duke's team will give some attention, after papers are signed.  Goal is to make good for those customers (i.e. provide them with services that work well).

If other companies want to sell their old blades at $10 per month and try to siphon dedicated people, have at it.   But I sincerely doubt people are going to drop those crazy E3's for Xeon circa 1990's.  Yeah someone knows who I am finger banging in public - pew pew.  Nice try though, A for effort.  Keep talking wonk and numbers don't work while trying to drive your willy between two parties already in active commit deal... Cute.  Like the little schoolboy rejected by the pretty girl, shit talking in the gym.  But it's all good.   I laughed.  Hell I would have encouraged you in other deals.  This is the wrong one.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> If other companies want to sell their old blades at $10 per month and try to siphon dedicated people, have at it.   But I sincerely doubt people are going to drop those crazy E3's for Xeon circa 1990's.  Yeah someone knows who I am finger banging in public - pew pew.  Nice try though, A for effort.  Keep talking wonk and numbers don't work while trying to drive your willy between two parties already in active commit deal... Cute.  Like the little schoolboy rejected by the pretty girl, shit talking in the gym.  But it's all good.   I laughed.  Hell I would have encouraged you in other deals.  This is the wrong one.


Tell them to contact Uniwebhosting if they're in the market for picking up some customers with completely unsustainable plans...


----------



## MikeSpears

I've known Duke since 2012, worked with him at Arvixe before he went on to found XFuse, and I can testify to his character. He runs a very tight ship, and if you're a current GVH customer, you will be extremely happy with the changes Duke is making.


----------



## sv01

If he already have enough money to take over GVH client  why not stop accepting donation via gofundme?



MannDude said:


> So, how does someone who is still recovering (financially) from a motorcycle crash (http://www.gofundme.com/d5uzbw) possibly acquire such a brand?


----------



## XFS_Duke

sv01 said:


> If he already have enough money to take over GVH client  why not stop accepting donation via gofundme?


Honestly, if you looked at the link, I haven't updated it in a while. I deleted the profile and campaign. The last donation was from Matt M 3 months ago. I haven't even worried about it and forgot it was there. I'm not asking for donations.

Some of you guys really need to stop putting words in others mouth.


----------



## drmike

sv01 said:


> If he already have enough money to take over GVH client  -----




High school rich.



Home business price competition. Our prices win.


----------



## sv01

XFS_Duke said:


> Honestly, if you looked at the link, I haven't updated it in a while. I deleted the profile and campaign. The last donation was from Matt M 3 months ago. I haven't even worried about it and forgot it was there. I'm not asking for donations.
> 
> Some of you guys really need to stop putting words in others mouth.


I feel sorry for people who donate their money for you.


----------



## Licensecart

sv01 said:


> I feel sorry for people who donate their money for you.


And that's why I didn't donate. Not being funny to Duke as I don't know you which is one reason, but if you can run a company you don't need my money. So lucky I didn't, think of how people feel donating and it going towards business stuff (it's his word vs nothing).


----------



## Lee

Are the donations really such a big thing? Clearly the guy had an accident and had significant medical bills as a result.  At that point his outlook on the short to medium term was no doubt much bleaker than it is now, asking for donations is a survival instinct when you have a family to keep and panic about your ability to provide for them.  

We all go to these types of cause pages to contribute where we feel willing, wanting and able to do so.  Not because we are forced or wondering whether we will feel conned in 6 months because they appear to be managing much better.

I donated around £50 to someone about 3/4 years ago to help them get additional care as they had cancer, the prognosis was not good.  4 years later she is still alive and the cancer is as far as I am aware is still gone.  Should I feel cheated out of that £50 and ask for it back?  Maybe some of you would and perhaps that is what some people are already thinking who contributed to Duke!


----------



## MartinD

So. Much. lol.


----------



## Epidrive

~Lee~ said:


> I donated around £50 to someone about 3/4 years ago to help them get additional care as they had cancer, the prognosis was not good.  4 years later she is still alive and the cancer is as far as I am aware is still gone.  Should I feel cheated out of that £50 and ask for it back?  Maybe some of you would and perhaps that is what some people are already thinking who contributed to Duke!


Did that person acquired the assets of GVH a month after your donation?


----------



## drmike

What I will say about donations is it  was a glimmer of humanity these communities need at times. Plenty of folks can give and should, not for status, but because they can relate, or know the guy or of the guy, or because they had a good day, or someone made them smile.

I hate beg-a-thons,  but LET didn't run one.  Mods stepped up and believed it was right thing.  I respect that. Duke on his own that site and all, he has family and is legitimately banged up, can't work, is in physical therapy still.  He's headed to such this morning.   His leg is a mess and prospect of working on that leg may be never.  So stuck sitting and yeah, starts to fit.

Now where I cross the line is here, cause people are waiting and building up bad feelings.  Delays suck.

There is an assumption that a GVH deal involves Duke pre-paying Jonny for the 'assets'.  Logic and knowledge of many deals in the industry (emphasis on small companies here)  says that most deals aren't cash at the door (unless they are that small).  People usually don't have that sort of liquidity to burn and even folks that do don't want the 'assets' hard dropped on them, rife with problems, fraud, false counts, etc.  The deal is not a pre-paid one.

So with that, please, the worries about money given to Duke prior they are wrong.


----------



## MannDude

Well he did mention on LET I do believe that the acquisition was 'less than the cost of groceries each month' (or something)... so that could mean anywhere between $0 - and say... $2,000. Unsure if he's a Whole Foods shopper or a Aldis shopper but that should put it into perspective at how low valued the brand is/was...

Which is all comical considering Jonny used to boast about making (personally) six figures a year or something. I believe that was said on WHT in the not-so-distant past...


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Well he did mention on LET I do believe that the acquisition was 'less than the cost of groceries each month' (or something)... so that could mean anywhere between $0 - and say... $2,000. Unsure if he's a Whole Foods shopper or a Aldis shopper but that should put it into perspective at how low valued the brand is/was...
> 
> Which is all comical considering Jonny used to boast about making (personally) six figures a year or something. I believe that was said on WHT in the not-so-distant past...


True on perspective @MannDude.

As far as income there, the company does volume. It's a respectable chunk at that. Six figures (cause Jonny has said it prior multiple times). Nothing to sneeze over.  However margins are paper thin.  You sneeze and blow a hole in the financials.  Plenty of other negative contributors which draw things down more (guess: fraud, abuse, chargebacks, customers that have extorted the kid literally --- we've all seen it - free year of service, paid to go away, paid not to post...).

As I often say bottom of the balance sheet, what is that left over at most places?  9%?  Businesses are lean all over, this is just exceptionally so.


----------



## William

10% is already a fairly high margin.


----------



## zed

~Lee~ said:


> ..asking for donations is a survival instinct when you have a family to keep and panic about your ability to provide for them.


It's just a bizarre new world and I'm a dinosaur, I had no idea this was a common thing.


----------



## Lee

zed said:


> It's just a bizarre new world and I'm a dinosaur, I had no idea this was a common thing.


And getting more common all the time.  Most often set up by someone to help another, but you don't get if you don't ask!


----------



## drmike

zed said:


> It's just a bizarre new world and I'm a dinosaur, I had no idea this was a common thing.


Super common.  I found a fundraising donation site this weekend purely by accident.  Very nice, very official.  Some legit stuff... a good bit of I can't believe people are asking for this for that.  Some shameless folks out there.  But other people, modest folks who suffer and we all don't know.  I feel for those folks. Something about pride that is appealing and so destructive at times.

I am big on giving in real life.  In the local community where you see the direct impact.   The whole extended family concept.


----------



## AnthonySmith

10% is high? I would rather just go back and work at HP tech support than have the hassle of running everything for 10%....


----------



## AnthonySmith

MannDude said:


> Well he did mention on LET I do believe that the acquisition was 'less than the cost of groceries each month' (or something)... so that could mean anywhere between $0 - and say... $2,000.


I have been to murica as a none tourist.... I had to live there for a while in Florida, I don't see how it is possible to spend even close to 2k on groceries in a month, $500 for a small family seems excessive tbh, but for all I know Duke has 11.5 kids. or maybe he meant a months grocery shopping for the entire population of Guam.


----------



## drmike

AnthonySmith said:


> I have been to murica as a none tourist.... I had to live there for a while in Florida, I don't see how it is possible to spend even close to 2k on groceries in a month, $500 for a small family seems excessive tbh, but for all I know Duke has 11.5 kids. or maybe he meant a months grocery shopping for the entire population of Guam.


Groceries are cheap in 'Merica compared to rest of work (lower percentage of household income on groceries and eating out than probably any industrialized nation).  However, that's eating a really bad non-food filler diet.  You eat good, right, what would be more acceptable abroad, it gets pricey.

I have 4 people in my household.   We spend $1k a month no problem on groceries.  On top of that is dining out (don't do much these days) and some delivery (when really busy and working through dinner).

I don't think Duke has 11 kids, but he likes to practicing for that goal.    Kids are just very expensive to raise, a few hundred thousand dollars US.  Been there done it, doing it again.


----------



## AnthonySmith

I am vegan so I only eat actual food as opposed to processed crap or antibiotic filled slabs or rotting corpse (talking main meals here), I snack like everyone else.

Food in the UK is around 50% more expensive in general I would estimate, there are 16 legs (12 belong to dogs) in this household now and its not even close to that mark price wise.

I dont understand it but fair enough I think 1k is probably a fair high number.


----------



## drmike

No kidding vegan? You have my respect.  I spent ~3 years as a vegan in the 1990's.  Tough diet then (bad local markets and lack of international foods - was easier one of those years living in Southern US in sunny place and more progressive mindset). 

 

I've been vegetarian for 25+ years at this point.

 

Vegetarian diet here in the States along with GMO free and ideally regional eating is really expensive.  We're frugal and at $1k a month.  If I had a Whole Foods or co-op market nearby, could spend $2-3k a month no doubt, especially where buying premade veggie / vegan foods.  The clean food options / non GMO / vegetarian / vegan are meh, probably 3-5x  more on average.

 

This is why come spring I go gardening crazy and support local farm markets. Looking forward to that this year; brutal winter.


----------



## AnthonySmith

Yep have been for a long time, it was much harder in the 90's than it is now though, I pretty much make everything myself these days though.


----------



## Jasson.Pass

Well we sure drifted into a farming topic which is kinda ontopic next to a server farm.


----------



## tonyg

All this donation talk is silly.

It's not like he made out with $10K, $20K or more.

The dude got helped out with some money to try and subdue the never ending bills of his family.

If my bills are any indication, the money from the donations probably helped out for about a month...period.

Personally if feel as if some of the rhetoric is founded on jealousy.


----------



## Licensecart

tonyg said:


> All this donation talk is silly.
> 
> It's not like he made out with $10K, $20K or more.
> 
> The dude got helped out with some money to try and subdue the never ending bills of his family.
> 
> If my bills are any indication, the money from the donations probably helped out for about a month...period.
> 
> Personally if feel as if some of the rhetoric is founded on jealousy.


Not really. I could open a donation page to get capital, all you need is a story if someone can own a company, and afford to buy one, why do they need a donation page.... is it a real donation page or just a scam. Even if someone scammed the government or someone $100 that's still a scam, doesn't matter if it's $100 or 100K.


----------



## tonyg

Licensecart said:


> Not really. I could open a donation page to get capital, all you need is a story if someone can own a company, and afford to buy one, why do they need a donation page.... is it a real donation page or just a scam. Even if someone scammed the government or someone $100 that's still a scam, doesn't matter if it's $100 or 100K.


Dude, what on earth are you talking about?


----------



## XFS_Duke

@tonyg, you know how these communities are... If they do something good, they have to shit on it one way or another.

@Licensecart, let me make one thing very clear to you and to every other person on here that keeps going on about the donation page... I have 3 kids and a wife I have to provide for. One way or another they have to be taken care of. My bills averaged around $195,000 now and still adding up because of PT, however, my full time job is taking care of that. I am still unable to walk on my own after 8 months. Obviously you and the rest of the assclowns that see this as having anything to do with this acquisition, you must forget very easily that this isn't the first company I've taken over or the first client/server list that I've taken over. What I do see here is a bunch of jealous people like the ones that decided to go running their mouths to others that I do business with to try and throw a monkey wrench in the plans. Well guess what, it isn't happening. Every single one of you that keep harping on the wreck will need help one day, I hope you do not need it but you may, I hope that everyone can see it and help you so that you can understand what I felt when these people donated to me. I appreciated it and if you didn't understand this, I didn't make the thread post. I made the GoFundMe link because I couldn't get help to get myself back on my feet. You have to understand that I was fresh out the hospital, facing the possibility of never walking or working again, the possibility of losing my leg or losing use of it due to nerve damage. All of this while I have a growing business and a family. Think about it and stop being a dick. I'm so tired of this shit already.

And one more thing Licensecart, if you believe my donation page was a scam, I want to know why the hell I have this long as scar on my leg and the massive debt that I had? Answer me that? You sit there and throw around these words and you have no fucking clue of anything that happened or is currently happening. You just sit there spewing shit out of your mouth instead of actually thinking. I've been very open with everyone about everything lately including the wreck. I don't lie to people and have no need to. However, this constant bullshit that is getting thrown around these forums acting like I scammed people or used the donations for this or any other business move, really make me rethink why I even registered here. I'm not like you guys. I'm a helpful person who tries to help people when I can. @Licensecart, if you don't want to help people, fine, you don't have any obligation to help anyone. None of you have any obligation to help anyone, but we as a people do it because we understand that if something happens to us, we would like help as well.

This isn't something that should keep getting thrown around like it is. I'm really trying to be as nice as possible and do things right. But these threads just keep getting stupid with a bunch of speculation and the fact of the matter is that you guys are so clueless it's unreal. To make this perfectly clear, if this doesn't concern you financially or physically, why do you guys keep commenting and talking crap about this deal? You have nothing to gain from this but respect to lose. I respect everyone here, you all know that and I've been trying to become a bigger part of this community, but this stupid crap really pushes people away. Disrespecting and spreading false accusations about anything related to me just makes you look like a moron, or like @tonyg said, "Personally if feel as if some of the rhetoric is founded on jealousy." I know one company who is already. They offered all kinds of things to pick up the clients just so they could tell CC to fuck off... 

As most of you who don't really know me, I don't take crap from anyone and run as clean of a business as possible. My clients that I have with XFuse now never complain and never have issues. I resolve everything as quickly as possible and make sure things are running when they need to be. I hate spam and eliminate it as quickly as possible. You could ask any DC that I have servers in and they'd tell you.

Some of you here need a wake up call. Stop worrying about things that don't concern you. Let me make mistakes if they're to be made. You have no dog in this fight.


----------



## Licensecart

So you can afford to buy a company but need help, if it was just you needing help and keeping what you had fair enough but you don't see others going ok so I need help to get back on my feet, and then... Boom ok I will buy this company because hey I need more money to pay bills... You can call me a asshole all you want but in the real world people don't get help and then buy another company. What do you expect to happen... 
 

He was collecting for the needy but didn't go to the needy: http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-29205418

Doesn't matter how much he raised or got he was found out in the end... Oh look someone needs help and boom starts a company.


----------



## Stack

I'm not sure how his personal finances have anything to do with his purchase of GreenValueHost INC.


----------



## XFS_Duke

Licensecart said:


> So you can afford to buy a company but need help, if it was just you needing help and keeping what you had fair enough but you don't see others going ok so I need help to get back on my feet, and then... Boom ok I will buy this company because hey I need more money to pay bills... You can call me a asshole all you want but in the real world people don't get help and then buy another company. What do you expect to happen...
> 
> He was collecting for the needy but didn't go to the needy: http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-29205418
> 
> Doesn't matter how much he raised or got he was found out in the end... Oh look someone needs help and boom starts a company.


Really dude? LOL... Let me clear this up for you. I spent $0 on the clients overall. I spent $0 on anything related to this business with regards to the donations. I spent all $1600 or so that I got from the donations on BILLS that were past due and food. I followed through with plans for my business while doing websites and such for local clients. A total of 3 websites averaging a very decent profit. I reorganized some things here and there and found better ways to become profitable. When this opportunity came up, I thought about it long and hard and weighed my options. Never once did I imagine that someone would bash me because of what happened, instead, I thought people would be happy that I was able to continue and build my business to higher grounds. It's sad that you can only bash and not congratulate. Any person who can go through the months of crap and unknowing as I did and then can come back and do this on his own, that should mean something. You're just slinging crap and hoping that something sticks and it won't. I didn't and never will scam anyone ever. That is not who I am. You can continue to say it, but it isn't true. I believe @MannDude and Maarten Kossen can vouch for that as well as anyone else who knows me personally or just online. I have local responsibilities to my regular day job as well to ensure that I'm not scamming people or anything like that.  

Also the link you posted is a lot different than what happened with me. Do you not believe I was in a bad way at that time or are you just that shallow?


----------



## DomainBop

Stack said:


> his purchase of GreenValueHost INC.


small clarification: nobody is purchasing the company Green Value Hosting Inc.  The company is not being sold.  The company is selling some of its assets to XFuse Solutions (i.e. them pesky ingrate clients).

TL;DR Jonny won't have any customers to deal with anymore so he'll be able to devote100% of his time to doing what he does best: sitting at the breakfast table eating his cereal while dreaming up his new GreenValueHost job title of the day.


----------



## XFS_Duke

DomainBop said:


> small clarification: nobody is purchasing the company Green Value Hosting Inc.  The company is not being sold.  The company is selling some of its assets to XFuse Solutions (i.e. them pesky ingrate clients).
> 
> TL;DR Jonny won't have any customers to deal with anymore so he'll be able to devote100% of his time to doing what he does best: sitting at the breakfast table eating his cereal while dreaming up his new GreenValueHost job title of the day.


See, you get it. Why don't people understand that I'm ridding them of the Jonathan Nguyen crap fest? lol


----------



## Hxxx

what happen when Johny continue to get new clients? And possibly get yours too?


----------



## XFS_Duke

Hxxx said:


> what happen when Johny continue to get new clients? And possibly get yours too?


Won't happen. He's limited to a certain thing that I won't be taking over. This will be announced soon. He cannot directly or indirectly provide dedicated servers, VPS or shared hosting to anyone or else he's in violation of a written and binding contract.


----------



## tonyg

Hxxx said:


> what happen when Johny continue to get new clients? And possibly get yours too?


That right there proves there is nothing else to talk about...this thread has gone past its useful life.


----------



## Hxxx

XFS_Duke said:


> Won't happen. He's limited to a certain thing that I won't be taking over. This will be announced soon. He cannot directly or indirectly provide dedicated servers, VPS or shared hosting to anyone or else he's in violation of a written and binding contract.


But thats the thing.

He was never the owner. And every contract has an expiration date. What is stopping him from joining other people and managing ? Or getting another partner whose name is on the paper ? Legally you cant prevent people from working, thats a right.

And the thread was never useful, to be fair, this is all for entertaining purposes. I dont believe anybody here actually care about what happens with GVH.


----------



## Lee

Hxxx said:


> But thats the thing.
> 
> He was never the owner. And every contract has an expiration date. What is stopping him from joining other people and managing ? Or getting another partner whose name is on the paper ? Legally you cant prevent people from working, thats a right.


The information is all here if you read through regarding who is signing.  Of course every contract has to expire at some point, but it will be long enough to keep him out of the way. You can prevent people from working in a the same field you have just sold your clients/business in.  For a period of time.


----------



## Hxxx

The amount was disclosed?


----------



## Lee

Hxxx said:


> The amount was disclosed?


Again, read the whole thread for enlightenment


----------



## Epidrive

XFS_Duke said:


> @tonyg, you know how these communities are... If they do something good, they have to shit on it one way or another.
> 
> 
> @Licensecart, let me make one thing very clear to you and to every other person on here that keeps going on about the donation page... I have 3 kids and a wife I have to provide for. One way or another they have to be taken care of. My bills averaged around $195,000 now and still adding up because of PT, however, my full time job is taking care of that. I am still unable to walk on my own after 8 months. Obviously you and the rest of the assclowns that see this as having anything to do with this acquisition, you must forget very easily that this isn't the first company I've taken over or the first client/server list that I've taken over. What I do see here is a bunch of jealous people like the ones that decided to go running their mouths to others that I do business with to try and throw a monkey wrench in the plans. Well guess what, it isn't happening. Every single one of you that keep harping on the wreck will need help one day, I hope you do not need it but you may, I hope that everyone can see it and help you so that you can understand what I felt when these people donated to me. I appreciated it and if you didn't understand this, I didn't make the thread post. I made the GoFundMe link because I couldn't get help to get myself back on my feet. You have to understand that I was fresh out the hospital, facing the possibility of never walking or working again, the possibility of losing my leg or losing use of it due to nerve damage. All of this while I have a growing business and a family. Think about it and stop being a dick. I'm so tired of this shit already.
> 
> 
> And one more thing Licensecart, if you believe my donation page was a scam, I want to know why the hell I have this long as scar on my leg and the massive debt that I had? Answer me that? You sit there and throw around these words and you have no fucking clue of anything that happened or is currently happening. You just sit there spewing shit out of your mouth instead of actually thinking. I've been very open with everyone about everything lately including the wreck. I don't lie to people and have no need to. However, this constant bullshit that is getting thrown around these forums acting like I scammed people or used the donations for this or any other business move, really make me rethink why I even registered here. I'm not like you guys. I'm a helpful person who tries to help people when I can. @Licensecart, if you don't want to help people, fine, you don't have any obligation to help anyone. None of you have any obligation to help anyone, but we as a people do it because we understand that if something happens to us, we would like help as well.
> 
> 
> This isn't something that should keep getting thrown around like it is. I'm really trying to be as nice as possible and do things right. But these threads just keep getting stupid with a bunch of speculation and the fact of the matter is that you guys are so clueless it's unreal. To make this perfectly clear, if this doesn't concern you financially or physically, why do you guys keep commenting and talking crap about this deal? You have nothing to gain from this but respect to lose. I respect everyone here, you all know that and I've been trying to become a bigger part of this community, but this stupid crap really pushes people away. Disrespecting and spreading false accusations about anything related to me just makes you look like a moron, or like @tonyg said, "Personally if feel as if some of the rhetoric is founded on jealousy." I know one company who is already. They offered all kinds of things to pick up the clients just so they could tell CC to fuck off...
> 
> As most of you who don't really know me, I don't take crap from anyone and run as clean of a business as possible. My clients that I have with XFuse now never complain and never have issues. I resolve everything as quickly as possible and make sure things are running when they need to be. I hate spam and eliminate it as quickly as possible. You could ask any DC that I have servers in and they'd tell you.
> 
> Some of you here need a wake up call. Stop worrying about things that don't concern you. Let me make mistakes if they're to be made. You have no dog in this fight.


You know too well how people cringe when they hear the word GVH. And more so knowing the one who acquired its assets was asking for donations a month before. People just cant help but bring up the donation and you cant blame anyone for that.


YOU are drawing yourself to this kind of dramas and problems. Why in the first place would you acquire the assets of GVH ?!#%^*? Its like drinking the shit of johnny nguyen, now the shit's on you..


----------



## WSWD

~Lee~ said:


> The information is all here if you read through regarding who is signing.  Of course every contract has to expire at some point, but it will be long enough to keep him out of the way. You can prevent people from working in a the same field you have just sold your clients/business in.  For a period of time.


You can prevent Lance from working in the same field, but a non-competition agreement with somebody who isn't the owner of the sold company???  There's no way that would fly in any court of law.  Even if Lance gives the assets of the company to little Jonny's parents (since Jonny really can't own the company), it would be a hell of a rough day in court to try to hold a minor in a parent-owned company to a non-competition agreement, co-signed or not.  I'm sure the lawyer said it would work (as you sign a check for $450/hr.), but I'm not so sure about that.

Good luck though!


----------



## GS-Dylan

All this bashing of Duke for trying to raise money for his medical bills is a little over the edge if you ask me. He needed money to help with his bills, which makes sense with an accident of that degree. People are saying he shouldn't have done that, and if he didn't do that there are 2 options he had, his family doesn't eat, his business goes under. Now i'm not sure if it was that tight but the way he's talking it seems it was that way. In that scenario he looses either way. If his family doesn't eat... well thats just awful. If he has to close up his business out of hte blue, or let services suffer because of lack of money he's no better than GVH, from what I'm reading he wants to be a hell of a lot better that GVH. By him receiving $1600(which is relatively small when talking about medical expenses) to help with bills, which allowed him to pay his business expenses, he wins on both fronts. 

I understand its the internet people but some of the peoples comments in this thread make me worry about the human race.


----------



## northhosts

They make me laugh threads like these as peoples opinions are all over the place and its a total car crash. I agree with Mike regarding the donations (Im allowed an opinion) i think its poor form bragging to the world about an aquisition when you have just taken peoples money ( regardless of what it was for).

What Im about to say next may cause controversy but sod it. Jon Nguyen did something which most people on here couldnt do with a million dollars shoved up there ass.. and thats get a companys name into the minds of 1000's of people - ok it might have been for poor reasons at times, but at the end of the day hes a child and although he fudged it up - he had a good crack at it. (And no i don't condone anything he did)

Duke I suggest you actually take some advice from him about marketing - your still advertising the fact you just opened in 2012 on your main page.....


----------



## WSWD

And of course all I say does not even take into consideration the issue of damages.  If the company was really sold for $0 (which I hope to god your lawyer didn't tell you that's acceptable), there are really no damages should Jonny decide to re-open and compete.

If I own a hamburger shop and sell it to you...no...give it to you for free, and the following week open a hamburger shop across the street.  What damages are you out?  Well...you're out some share of the cost of the business potentially ($0), and perhaps (and it's a small perhaps) continued business from the existing clients, but what percentage of those clients are going to leave anyway, simply because the business is under new ownership?  How many left because they didn't like the new service, or specs, or....?   These are not figures you can just make up in court and expect to be compensated.  Courts work on proof, not suspicion and conjecture. 

So Jonny...if you're reading this...I say go into business again!  We can all use the drama.


----------



## GS-Dylan

northhosts said:


> They make me laugh threads like these as peoples opinions are all over the place and its a total car crash. I agree with Mike regarding the donations (Im allowed an opinion) i think its poor form bragging to the world about an aquisition when you have just taken peoples money ( regardless of what it was for).
> 
> What Im about to say next may cause controversy but sod it. Jon Nguyen did something which most people on here couldnt do with a million dollars shoved up there ass.. and thats get a companys name into the minds of 1000's of people - ok it might have been for poor reasons at times, but at the end of the day hes a child and although he fudged it up - he had a good crack at it. (And no i don't condone anything he did)
> 
> Duke I suggest you actually take some advice from him about marketing - your still advertising the fact you just opened in 2012 on your main page.....


I have to agree with the statement about Jonny, He built a large company in 2 years at the age of 17, imagine what he could do if he knew how to actually run a company.


----------



## zzrok

@WSWD Where did you get your law degree?


----------



## Hxxx

~Lee~ said:


> Again, read the whole thread for enlightenment


Well certainly you could have just replied with the amount. I check VPSBoard from time to time during the day. I cant read 7 full pages, I jump through them. If you can specify which page and reply number , it would be nice.


----------



## RLT

I love these threads my do not do business with list grows by leaps and bounds with each one of them.


Just as a side comment. 1600 dollars would pay for half of one of my wife's prescriptions for a month. A simple urgent care visit can easily be twice that amount in many areas.


----------



## Kris

http://www.healthcare.gov/


----------



## DomainBop

WSWD said:


> So Jonny...if you're reading this...I say go into business again!  We can all use the drama.


I predict Jonny will honor the non-compete agreement.  If you're looking for drama you'll have to wait for June and the drama won't be coming from Jonny.  The latest IRC rumor is the 10 year old migration specialist has mastered OpenStack development and will be launching GreenValueCloud this summer.  Duke really should have made her sign a non-compete too...


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> I predict Jonny will honor the non-compete agreement.  If you're looking for drama you'll have to wait for June and the drama won't be coming from Jonny.  The latest IRC rumor is the 10 year old migration specialist has mastered OpenStack development and will be launching GreenValueCloud this summer.  Duke really should have made her sign a non-compete too...


I am laughing so hard I spit food all over my desk.  I am really hoping IRC didn't have that conversation, as in factual origin.

Believe this, this slop gets dealt within contract.  Jonny makes some shit mess he's doing it elsewhere.  Can't legally or rightly prevent him from doing much outside of being involved in the new company and standard non compete.   Larger you can't work, go shovel shit, can't work in industry, that stuff is rough, often not up to snuff, etc.

I am unsure why Jonny would want to continue in this industry, aside from the perceived easy money aspect.  

Should he do such and timeline like @DomainBop stated, I am forecasting that it will be utter failure and he'll be beaten from pillar to post.  The fail and all his prior misdeeds will haunt him and any college prospects will note all of that.  So Jonny, think before doing.  Lolz are funny, but next shitty diaper I am leaving your ass sitting in it.


----------



## drmike

Some good points along this thread trail (I had to retreat and sleep and tend to IRL stuff today after Spaz screwed my weekend with this stuff).

Pinning Jonny to a wall and keeping him there is obviously a horrible chore to deal with.  If he was in my region, I would have been sitting down with his parents already.  Why?  Because, they very well could be brought to suit and held liable for his actions.   Their insurance carriers would settle / pay even if all they had was car insurance.   Yes, that legitimately does happen and is a bit more common than people think.  --- BUT --- like many debts / IOUs / contract fails this industry kicks most to collections who tries to intimidate fractional recoup out of debtor.

New Hampshire does allow minors to incorporate, without an adult co-signator.  I am not familiar with the intricacies of that fine State's laws and case law precedents.

I'd expect fully that at this point of age, and based on his conduct he can legally operate there and for all intensive purposes is on nearly even footing with a legal age adult.  However, contracts with vendors and other agreements he entered into elsewhere, are likely not legally entered into where those companies are based.  Venue matter and only matters in actual pre-suit filing determination and arguments related to.

Contracts not only need to meet legal standards of the State (relative only where a suit brought in front of a Court and that point actually presented) but should make sense to the commoner.  Plenty of NDA's and non-competes while legal were overbearing, wrote with ugly tone and intent and found by Courts to be invalid.  Legal docs are just not to terrorize.  Get a jury situation (if you can) and they are likely to side with someone like Jonny where you were just being brutish or overly controlling.

Folks are correct to question acquisition price and risk.  Anytime you acquire anything it may come with accompanying suits, outstanding IOUs, pissed prior workers, complaints filed with regulators many months before, etc.  Real concern and why assets should not be bought at face value of income for a year.

Normally, the prior LLC (or other incorporated form) remains active for a term of a year or two as per contract.  This is specifically left open to address any suits and preserve the incorporated entity to address such.  Immediately phasing such, often sends message of  slickster sliding of assets / liability / avoiding things.  Courts can and will smash you hard for rapid shifting of assets for scammy purposes (if brought up in suit).

I probably missed a bunch of fine points brought up (catching up).

Summary, shame on companies for doing business knowingly with minors.  Plus shame on parents for not being aware of what their children are doing under their roof, which could put their life and liberty in jeopardy.


----------



## Coastercraze

Good read:

http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/lack-capacity-to-contract-32647.html


----------



## drmike

Coastercraze said:


> Good read:
> 
> http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/lack-capacity-to-contract-32647.html


Nolo has put out some really great reference books for common folks to do their own legal work.  I have a few in my library.  Highly recommended publishing company.

The part that is most relative from their post isn't the age part, it is this:



> Mental Incapacity
> A person who lacks mental capacity can void, or have a guardian void, most contracts (except contracts for necessities). In most states, the standard for mental capacity is whether the party understood the meaning and effect of the words comprising the contract or transaction. This is called the "cognitive" test. Some states use what's called the "affective" test: a contract can be voided if one party is *unable to act in a reasonable manner and the other party has reason to know of the condition.* And some states use a third measure, called the "motivational" test. Courts in these states measure capacity by the person's ability to judge whether or not to enter into the agreement. *These tests may produce varying results when applied to mental conditions such as bipolar disorder.*


Highly relative and concerning in this situation.

Also therein:

 


> Alcohol and Drugs
> People who are intoxicated by drugs or alcohol are usually not considered to lack capacity to contract. Courts generally rule that those who are voluntarily intoxicated shouldn't be allowed to avoid their contractual obligations, but should instead have to take responsibility for the results of their self-induced altered state of mind. However, if a party is so far gone as to be unable to understand even the nature and consequences of the agreement, and the other (sober) party takes advantage of the person's condition, then the contract may be voidable by the inebriated party.


Ho hum.


----------



## WSWD

zzrok said:


> @WSWD Where did you get your law degree?


UCLA School of Law, Class of 2001.   That was back when I was young and naive and thought that law was the place to make the big bucks.  It certainly is......it's also the place where you put in 140-150 hour weeks to make those big bucks.  No thanks.  Stuck with restaurant investments instead.  



Coastercraze said:


> Good read:
> 
> http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/lack-capacity-to-contract-32647.html


Many (perhaps most) states will honor a contract co-signed by a parent or parents.  Again, in a case like this where the company was sold for absolutely nothing (if the truth is being told...I still find it doubtful), there are simply no damages.  You can hold the parents to that contract till the cows come home, and a judge somewhere (though unlikely) might very well rule against Jonny and his parents.  But what good does it do?  They aren't going to shut him down, and they most certainly aren't going to award any damages.  There are none. 

And as I said, this is very easily taken care of by leaving Jonny completely out of the "sale".  The company gets turned over to Jonny's parents, Jonny's parents sign the company over to xFuse in the sale, and it's 100% airtight.  You're completely out of your gourd if you think you can include someone's kid in a non-competition clause.  You put that in front of any judge and s/he'll laugh you right out of the courthouse.


----------



## drmike

WSWD said:


> And as I said, this is very easily taken care of by leaving Jonny completely out of the "sale".  The company gets turned over to Jonny's parents, Jonny's parents sign the company over to xFuse in the sale, and it's 100% airtight.  You're completely out of your gourd if you think you can include someone's kid in a non-competition clause.  You put that in front of any judge and s/he'll laugh you right out of the courthouse.


That would be ideal.   But that would be just as problematic.

Jonny isn't owner of GVH.  Lance is.  He's certainly the adult in the deal both ways (incorporation and customer base sign-over).

The parents are moderately useless big picture (not a personal dig at them) to the matter and probably best for Jonny's rear end and home life.

Non competition, meh,  goal is and will remain that the kid goes over in a corner and does whatever on his own (ideally goes and acts like a kid and has some fun outside), if in biz then as his own legal entity with his own rear in the pot.   No way to regulate him into a corner without questionable tactics, which just aren't worth it.  Hard to do it if he was an adult even unless you had some compensation / pay termed and contingent upon his behavior / performance.

But surely no wants to see him up to the same crap and on 3.0 version of slop.  Maybe except the scammy folks that punched him in the chops and got freebies in mass.


----------



## Kris

drmike said:


> But surely no wants to see him up to the same crap and on 3.0 version of slop.  Maybe except the scammy folks that punched him in the chops and got freebies in mass.


From the wording thrown around in terms of what he can / can't do from XFS_Duke, I expect a ultra super premium SSD shared host. 

Give it a month or two. Spring break time I'm guessing.


----------



## drmike

Kris said:


> From the wording thrown around in terms of what he can / can't do from XFS_Duke, I expect a ultra super premium SSD shared host.
> 
> Give it a month or two. Spring break time I'm guessing.


The kid was already on that with those migrations from AMS to Buffalo. Hard selling the premo stuff - all SSD, Eerrr-5, yabadabadoo!

I can't see the kid getting traction on straight up integrity matters offers.  Leaves the shady stuff if he does this again near term. That niche, I yell STAY AWAY FROM. (obviously some folks have stuff in such and survive and even thrive - but it's getting shredded, stress, etc.).

A few years out, some life under his belt, out of the familial nest, some real life and/or college, Jonny probably will do alright.  We've seen folks like him come and go in the industry.  Some of them get it together.  He's not stupid, he's immature and highly impressionable.  This market meh, it takes that and amps it up.

I give him credit for creating many long and heavily seen dramas.  Some viable junior marketing at points.


----------



## Dylan

Not to be snide, but my experience in brick-and-mortar businesses tells me that companies that drop the ball on basic compliance rarely produce legally sound contracts.

*XFUSE SOLUTIONS, LLC*

*Not In Good Standing for failure to file Annual Report*

https://coraweb.sos.la.gov/CommercialSearch/CommercialSearchDetails.aspx?CharterID=1017074_4CF52


----------



## mikho

Thread title is misleading as GVH as company was not a part of the deal, only the customers.


----------



## drmike

mikho said:


> Thread title is misleading as GVH as company was not a part of the deal, only the customers.



@MannDude,  thread title revision request please.  Maybe:

*[Confirmed] GreenValueHost CUSTOMERS being sold to XFuseSolutions*



Dylan said:


> *XFUSE SOLUTIONS, LLC*
> 
> *Not In Good Standing for failure to file Annual Report*


I ran that over to Duke in a PM.  If that is to be used, it will be made compliant / current.


----------



## MikeSpears

Dylan said:


> Not to be snide, but my experience in brick-and-mortar businesses tells me that companies that drop the ball on basic compliance rarely produce legally sound contracts.
> 
> *XFUSE SOLUTIONS, LLC*
> 
> *Not In Good Standing for failure to file Annual Report*
> 
> https://coraweb.sos.la.gov/CommercialSearch/CommercialSearchDetails.aspx?CharterID=1017074_4CF52


It appears to be fixed, Annual reports are quite annoying and easily forgotten with all the things that go into operating a business....


----------



## XFS_Duke

The annual report was filed. I thought I had more time, but with all of this going on I failed to check it again.


----------



## drmike

XFS_Duke said:


> The annual report was filed. I thought I had more time, but with all of this going on I failed to check it again.




Business:

XFUSE SOLUTIONS, LLC

Charter Number:

41056796K

Registration Date:

1/22/2013

Domicile Address

 

403B SAVOIE ROAD

 

CANKTON, LA 70584

Mailing Address

 

403B SAVOIE ROAD

 

CANKTON, LA 70584



Status

Status:

*Active*

Annual Report Status:

*In Good Standing*

File Date:

1/22/2013

Last Report Filed:

2/24/2015

Type:

Limited Liability Company

.... and that sure was quick.  Government down there in Louisiana gets this stuff done way quick.


----------



## Kephael

XFS_Duke said:


> Won't happen. He's limited to a certain thing that I won't be taking over. This will be announced soon. He cannot directly or indirectly provide dedicated servers, VPS or shared hosting to anyone or else he's in violation of a written and binding contract.


So Jon is going to sell colocation services? Does he plan on absconding with everyone's gear?


----------



## drmike

Kephael said:


> So Jon is going to sell colocation services? Does he plan on absconding with everyone's gear?


He could sell colocation.  No limits there or reason to.

Him absconding with customer gear, teehee, that ever happens I'll be here with a pitchfork and chase him like I did the Burst.net clowns.


----------



## DomainBop

_--AssholeBop enters the room--_



MikeSpears said:


> It appears to be fixed, Annual reports are quite annoying and easily forgotten with all the things that go into operating a business....


I've heard the same excuse used when providers forget to renew their SSL.

One of the wonders of the computer age is there are now many tools available ranging from simple to do lists to project management software (_love OpenProject_) to ERP software (I_'m a big fan of Odoo_) to keep track of due dates and automatically remind you (or the employee or group the task is assigned to) of due dates so you will never miss another filing or any other important deadlines. In this day and age there is no excuse for any business not to have implemented some sort of automated reminder system.

_--AssholeBop exits stage right--_



> .... and that sure was quick.


Very quick, +1 to Duke for acting immediately when he was alerted (_now he just needs to take AssholeBop's advice and get some type of automated reminder system in place_ _so it won't happen again_)


----------



## HalfEatenPie

and HalfEatenPie is going to take AssholeBop's suggestion and install Odoo onto a server and use it.


----------



## XFS_Duke

DomainBop said:


> _--AssholeBop enters the room--_
> 
> I've heard the same excuse used when providers forget to renew their SSL.
> 
> One of the wonders of the computer age is there are now many tools available ranging from simple to do lists to project management software (_love OpenProject_) to ERP software (I_'m a big fan of Odoo_) to keep track of due dates and automatically remind you (or the employee or group the task is assigned to) of due dates so you will never miss another filing or any other important deadlines. In this day and age there is no excuse for any business not to have implemented some sort of automated reminder system.
> 
> _--AssholeBop exits stage right--_
> 
> Very quick, +1 to Duke for acting immediately when he was alerted (_now he just needs to take AssholeBop's advice and get some type of automated reminder system in place_ _so it won't happen again_)


Sure AssholeBop, will do. Last year they sent me a letter. This year they didn't. Maybe the Secretary of State is saving money? Heh, sorry about that though. Normally I am on top of things like that. Keep in mind, I wasn't necessarily calling you an asshole so I apologize for that.


----------



## telephone

XFS_Duke said:


> Keep in mind, I wasn't necessarily calling you an asshole so I apologize for that.


No need to be PC when said person has "Asshole" in their name.

Hey, @AssholeBop you're an *ASSHOLE*! If I was Rafael Correa (President of Ecuador), I'd tell my supporters to flame your Facebook during my weekly address.

Relevant link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMdDykp_KXs


----------



## zomgmike

RLT said:


> 1600 dollars would pay for half of one of my wife's prescriptions for a month.


I originally misread this to mean multiple wives and almost spit out my coffee.  Just thought I'd share that.

If the $1600 price tag is accurate, if the 200 servers thing is accurate, and working off the assumption that the servers are reasonably full*, I'd imagine that just about anyone could get a return on their money within a year.  You're only wagering $1600 + whatever you sink into it.  Abusive customers can be shed quickly.  The servers are (presumably) rented, so they can (presumably) be dumped at any time to scale down the infrastructure to reflect fewer customers. If you consider the brand worth almost nothing, you can rebrand and give yourself (or your main brand) the 301 redirect.  Most people don't read the forums we do and a rebrand would conceal the reviews of yesteryear.

With the abusive clients booted and fewer nodes, you might be able to get away with using only your current staff to service them.  Use the customer email list for some inside sales and you might have a thing going.  And worst case scenario you're out $1600 + any monthly losses (which can be minimized quickly.)

I'm basing this on some assumptions, but if they're right, in capable hands I see an opportunity.

*Reasonably full is a decent assumption if they're rented nodes.  Why rent servers if you can't fill them?  Or if they are rented and not full, there's efficiency yet to be achieved.


----------



## RLT

It does look like that was what I meant. I really detest auto correct.


Kris obamacare has doubled plus some my insurance for less coverage. So I would say its a win for the insurance companies. The meds mentioned above are now not covered.


----------



## Kris

RLT said:


> It does look like that was what I meant. I really detest auto correct.
> 
> 
> Kris obamacare has doubled plus some my insurance for less coverage. So I would say its a win for the insurance companies. The meds mentioned above are now not covered.



You should still be able to purchase off-marketplace. What seemed odd was the price of an urgent care facility visit. Those are $40-50, especially if you stay within the provider's network. 

I know plans also had a out of pocket maximum of $6500 for the cheapest plans, and mine was $1500 out of pocket maximum.

If you aren't getting a good plan with covered medication (or ridiculous prices for urgent care facilities) you should purchase off market place, or perhaps a Platinum plan that includes it. 

Just hearing those numbers and didn't sound right. The insurance companies are definitely taking advantage of it, but you shouldn't be paying that much!


----------



## drmike

Not my handiwork, but since it was out there via customer system and on WHT offer:



> VPS & Dedicated Sales under XFuse Solutions, LLC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFuse Solutions, LLC (http://www.xfusesolutions.com) is pending full acquisition of the rights to GreenValueHost's virtual private server (VPS) and dedicated server product lines and customer base.
> 
> Pending the finalization of the acquistion contract, Green Value Hosting, Inc. will continue selling VPS and Dedicated server hosting services under the GreenValueHost brand, *powered by XFuse Solutions, LLC. support. *We will continue providing VPS and dedicated customers with support in the interim while contracts and other related endeavors are being finalized leading up to the acquisition and transfer of customers.
> 
> Duke Hebert, owner of XFuse Solutions, along with his staff have access to our helpdesk to assist clients with technical and sales inquires relating to the product lines they are acquiring. Any new orders for VPS and/or dedicated servers ordered from GreenValueHost leading up to the acquistion will still be transferred to them along with the rest of existing plans. We have received confirmation that prices will NOT be raised at XFuse Solutions upon completion of acquisition.
> 
> If you have any questions, plaese contact us.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> - GreenValueHost / Green Value Hosting, Inc. Staff
> - XFuse Solutions / XFuse Solutions, LLC. Staff
> 
> *Tuesday, February 24, 2015*


Some of that may change slightly by game day.  Prices will remain for customers though.  

New staff is tight knit group, so anyone prior concerned (rightly) about privacy of their account and such, just know that it will be a big improvement over prior staff (well documented and pointed about in threads).


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Ugh. So they're keeping the name? I thought the name would be gone.

What percentage of the old staff will remain with the new group?


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ugh. So they're keeping the name? I thought the name would be gone.
> 
> 
> What percentage of the old staff will remain with the new group?


Don't hold me to it.

Name, meh.  Ahh me, I've recommended burning anything with GVH / Greenvaluehost on it out in the firepit.  I think it's a deterrent to sales.  Could go either way.  But piss poor approach to divest customers to another company, then have that company operate under same/similar name while the GVH LLC is over there doing something stupid perhaps.  Will lead to mass shit and have people out here rightly questioning WTF happened.

Old staff, I think one person retained.  Rest are gone.  No lounge lizards, teenage hipsters or other slacktards invited.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

drmike said:


> Old staff, I think one person retained.  Rest are gone.  No lounge lizards, teenage hipsters or other slacktards invited.


It's not my place to ask, but because I'm curious... Who is this single person to remain? Why that individual over everyone else?

I hope they do a good audit on everything. I hear tons of "free servers" and "my service is still up when I cancelled a long time ago" and whatnot leaks from GVH.

Duke and his team has a ton of work ahead of them. While I personally don't see any benefit from taking over, if they believe it's worth it then ok.


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> It's not my place to ask, but because I'm curious... Who is this single person to remain? Why that individual over everyone else?
> 
> 
> I hope they do a good audit on everything. I hear tons of "free servers" and "my service is still up when I cancelled a long time ago" and whatnot leaks from GVH.
> 
> 
> Duke and his team has a ton of work ahead of them. While I personally don't see any benefit from taking over, if they believe it's worth it then ok.


Person is an actual worker who pulls his own weight, actually works.  Which is rare in ticket desks.

Audit, yeppers.   As you'll note things are pending and delayed.  That's so things can be quiet and numbers ran, crap cleaned and free/comp'd/misifit stuff well documented.  This whole circus act wasn't supposed to go public or official for up to a month from when MannDude posted things.  Minimum though was a few weeks.  So they find themselves in under some urgency to get things moving along.

Benefits from taking over?  Same reason why everyone in industry goes into business: customers.  Customers are income, fuel it all. Whether that can be made to work, meh, I stay out of the books, out of customer systems, etc.  I can't honestly say.  But GVH *DID *or sort of still does have a good sized customer base. Plus Duke has his risk assessed, hopefully it pans out (gold reference).


----------



## HalfEatenPie

drmike said:


> Person is an actual worker who pulls his own weight, actually works.  Which is rare in ticket desks.
> 
> Audit, yeppers.   As you'll note things are pending and delayed.  That's so things can be quiet and numbers ran, crap cleaned and free/comp'd/misifit stuff well documented.  This whole circus act wasn't supposed to go public or official for up to a month from when MannDude posted things.  Minimum though was a few weeks.  So they find themselves in under some urgency to get things moving along.
> 
> Benefits from taking over?  Same reason why everyone in industry goes into business: customers.  Customers are income, fuel it all. Whether that can be made to work, meh, I stay out of the books, out of customer systems, etc.  I can't honestly say.  But GVH *DID *or sort of still does have a good sized customer base. Plus Duke has his risk assessed, hopefully it pans out (gold reference).


Please tell me this "individual" isn't Jon nor any of his multiple personalities. Or that Lance guy. Or his previous Director of Marketing or whatever that other guys name was.


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> Please tell me this "individual" isn't Jon nor any of his multiple personalities. Or that Lance guy. Or his previous Director of Marketing or whatever that other guys name was.


No way Pieman, no way.

Lance, hahaha. Certainly not him.  That bloke isn't involved in much of anything in this industry in recent years.

The guy remaining is helpdesk and based in the UK is my understanding.

Director of Jasolav?  That was some skit.   Precisely why no one really wanted to touch this company.


----------



## Hxxx

People time to go and buy those delicious E3 at a price of a chilli's meal.


----------



## drmike

Hxxx said:


> People time to go and buy those delicious E3 at a price of a chilli's meal.


Indeed.   I can't see those lingering because they aren't sustainable on multiple levels I cannot say.   

Those with them can keep them and perhaps returns will go back out, but not going to be at those stupid prices.


----------



## zed

Typical gvh psuedo-corpspew, the only thing missing is the "for immediate release" jokeline. Oh muh staffs.

AFK learning more testimonials.


----------



## Lee

I had sympathy and understanding until I saw this.  That's all gone now.

the finalization of the acquistion contract, Green Value Hosting, Inc. will continue selling VPS and Dedicated server hosting services under the GreenValueHost brand, *powered by XFuse Solutions, LLC. support. *


----------



## sv01

~Lee~ said:


> I had sympathy and understanding until I saw this.  That's all gone now.
> 
> the finalization of the acquistion contract, Green Value Hosting, Inc. will continue selling VPS and Dedicated server hosting services under the GreenValueHost brand, *powered by XFuse Solutions, LLC. support. *


LOL 


Green Value Hosting, Inc. Management Team
Upcoming changes are coming to GreenValueHost regarding the management of the company and our customer base. An announcement will be made regarding the changes soon.

Lance Jessurun, Director; Majority Shareholder
Scott Sawyer, Technical Operations Manager
both GVH and Xfuse full of bull****


----------



## MattKC

And Jonny plays everyone as the fool once again. If everything is in "audit" mode why is Jonny trying to sell his ass off at the stupid prices still? He just posted new offers last night, and the "disclaimer" added to those posts is nothing like what has been claimed would be happening in this thread.


----------



## drmike

MattKC said:


> And Jonny plays everyone as the fool once again. If everything is in "audit" mode why is Jonny trying to sell his ass off at the stupid prices still? He just posted new offers last night, and the "disclaimer" added to those posts is nothing like what has been claimed would be happening in this thread.


That's a good question @MattKC and I'm glad you asked it, cause I sure would have.

I glanced the WHT thread,  the prices were low, but they were up for GVH.

Duke approved those to move the idle inventory.  This time next month, probably won't be running them that low though.


----------



## RLT

Well since no deal is finalized they cant stop nuggets.


Until its final nuggets thinks he can posture all he wants to.


Most of the accusations I've seen over the years have went the same way.


With that said i personally would consider the leaking of the deal a deal breaker. My offer would be immediately with drawn. Allowed to go this path nuggets will just cause irreparable harm to everyone involved reputations.


----------



## drmike

~Lee~ said:


> I had sympathy and understanding until I saw this.  That's all gone now.
> 
> the finalization of the acquistion contract, Green Value Hosting, Inc. will continue selling VPS and Dedicated server hosting services under the GreenValueHost brand, *powered by XFuse Solutions, LLC. support. *


Yeah let's say Duke wasn't thrilled about that.   If you look that has been updated, was last night.  You can blame Jonny for writing in public on that one.  I need to talk to Duke about revoking some privileges or something here in interim.

What Duke posted is as follows:  http://secure.greenvaluehost.com/announcements.php?id=36



> XFuse Solutions, LLC to Acquire GreenValueHost VPS and Dedicated Customers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XFuse Solutions, LLC* (http://www.xfusesolutions.com) has tentatively agreed to acquire GreenValueHost's:
> 
> 
> Virtual private server (VPS) customers
> 
> 
> Dedicated server customers
> 
> 
> Shared hosting customers
> 
> 
> GreenValueHost will continue providing VPS, and dedicated customers with support until contracts are finalized, and transfer occurs. During this interim period GreenValueHost customers will see improved support, with additional support being provided by XFuse Solutions,LLC.
> 
> 
> Duke Hebert the owner of XFuse Solutions, LLC, along with his staff have access to our helpdesk to assist clients with sales, and technical inquires.
> 
> 
> XFuse Solutions,LLC promises to maintain prices on all dedicated server purchases sold.
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, please contact us.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> - GreenValueHost / Green Value Hosting, Inc. Staff
> 
> 
> - XFuse Solutions / XFuse Solutions, LLC. Staff
> 
> *Tuesday, February 24, 2015*


----------



## drmike

RLT said:


> With that said i personally would consider the leaking of the deal a deal breaker. My offer would be immediately with drawn. Allowed to go this path nuggets will just cause irreparable harm to everyone involved reputations.


Indeed, the way this was leaked sucks.  That was taunting folks Jonny was with his ever changing haircolor signature on WHT and then PM'ing MannDude to taunt him about such.   The kid was warned prior, told about it after and if it all this doesn't happen that will almost surely be due to his continued inability to wear his big boy pants and act like people expect.


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> The guy remaining is helpdesk and based in the UK is my understanding..





sv01 said:


> Scott Sawyer, Technical Operations Manager



Sounds like a new guy to me, or is this just a new alias of someone from LET who helps man the helpdesk bur under a new name?...


----------



## zed

zed said:


> I can't help thinking this will be amusing to watch unfold, but I hope it works out well for all involved.


lalala.


----------



## sv01

Got email few hours ago, these email landed on my SPAM folder


Dear XXXXXXX,

This email contains important information regarding your GreenValueHost account (if you have a VPS or dedicated server service) as well as a once-in-a-lifetime mindblowing offer!
GreenValueHost's virtual private server (VPS) and dedicated server product lines and customer base are pending full acquisition by XFuse Solutions, LLC.
.. Click here to read more
To celebrate, we are having our last of dedicated server blowout sales under their authorization and support. Prices will remain the same for the life of your account.
We have Xeon E3s inÂ 9 U.S CITIES:Â Atlanta, Buffalo, Piscataway, Chicago, Dallas, Los Angeles, San Jose, and Seattle.
Starting at only $39/month .. a premium E3 dedicated server can be yours! >> CLICK HERE TO SEE THE OFFERS

Have questions? Please contact us via our helpdesk. We would be more than happy to help!

--
Green Value Hosting, Inc. Sales
www.******************


Code:


Received-SPF: none (google.com: [email protected]****************** does not designate permitted sender hosts) client-ip=178.33.9.172;

oh duh!

#ninja edit

vpsboard automatic replace somegreenhost with asterik


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Scott Sawyer, Technical Operations Manager
> 
> Sounds like a new guy to me, or is this just a new alias of someone from LET who helps man the helpdesk bur under a new name?...


I have no authority to know.   

But I don't believe there is any such person any longer with GVH. There was a fellow though with that name I do know that.  Mind you 'staff' are getting tossed. Why?  Because Duke doesn't intend on operating a circus.

Enough clown routines dealing with Jonny.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Ok seriously.



sv01 said:


> Got email few hours ago, these email landed on my SPAM folder
> 
> 
> Dear XXXXXXX,
> 
> This email contains important information regarding your GreenValueHost account (if you have a VPS or dedicated server service) as well as a once-in-a-lifetime mindblowing offer!
> GreenValueHost's virtual private server (VPS) and dedicated server product lines and customer base are pending full acquisition by XFuse Solutions, LLC.
> .. Click here to read more
> To celebrate, we are having our last of dedicated server blowout sales under their authorization and support. Prices will remain the same for the life of your account.
> We have Xeon E3s inÂ 9 U.S CITIES:Â Atlanta, Buffalo, Piscataway, Chicago, Dallas, Los Angeles, San Jose, and Seattle.
> Starting at only $39/month .. a premium E3 dedicated server can be yours! >> CLICK HERE TO SEE THE OFFERS
> 
> Have questions? Please contact us via our helpdesk. We would be more than happy to help!
> 
> --
> Green Value Hosting, Inc. Sales
> www.******************
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Received-SPF: none (google.com: [email protected]****************** does not designate permitted sender hosts) client-ip=178.33.9.172;
> 
> oh duh!
> 
> #ninja edit
> 
> vpsboard automatic replace somegreenhost with asterik


This shit has got to stop.  I'm sorry but he's now just parading around and screwing with you one last time before he clears his hand of this and walks away with his check.


----------



## XFS_Duke

I've cleared out the people who do not belong and still one left to go. If I wanted to operate a circus, I'd buy some animals and an elephant and train them to do funny things.

The reason GVH is going to continue selling is because of idle inventory. I don't like it, never have, never will. To explain the bargain bins... Apparently they were delivered as Atoms but with E3's in them with random configs. This made sense to sell at a lower cost because of the lower cost involved. I'd love to sell them at $89/month, but that to me wouldn't be right. The price still nets a good profit, especially since I had my hands in the pricing now. I'm making changes. I'm making them for the better. Once everything gets transferred, things will start getting even better. 

I don't have the site up for the new site which is another reason GVH is still selling with my permission. Otherwise, I'd turn everything off but we still need to get income and move idle servers.

I have closed off any abilities for Jonny to make public contact like that again. I seriously apologize. He took me saying "Post all the bargain bins on WHT" to "Post all the bargain bins on WHT and send out some spam so that I can profit". The kid doesn't understand what his actions cause.


----------



## clarity

sv01 said:


> Got email few hours ago, these email landed on my SPAM folder
> 
> 
> Dear XXXXXXX,
> 
> This email contains important information regarding your GreenValueHost account (if you have a VPS or dedicated server service) as well as a once-in-a-lifetime mindblowing offer!
> GreenValueHost's virtual private server (VPS) and dedicated server product lines and customer base are pending full acquisition by XFuse Solutions, LLC.
> .. Click here to read more
> To celebrate, we are having our last of dedicated server blowout sales under their authorization and support. Prices will remain the same for the life of your account.
> We have Xeon E3s inÂ 9 U.S CITIES:Â Atlanta, Buffalo, Piscataway, Chicago, Dallas, Los Angeles, San Jose, and Seattle.
> Starting at only $39/month .. a premium E3 dedicated server can be yours! >> CLICK HERE TO SEE THE OFFERS
> 
> Have questions? Please contact us via our helpdesk. We would be more than happy to help!
> 
> --
> Green Value Hosting, Inc. Sales
> www.******************
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Received-SPF: none (google.com: [email protected]****************** does not designate permitted sender hosts) client-ip=178.33.9.172;
> 
> oh duh!
> 
> #ninja edit
> 
> vpsboard automatic replace somegreenhost with asterik


Can you post the actual link to the servers? That is one heck of a deal for an E3. If they are going with XFuse, it might make sense for me to pick one up.


----------



## XFS_Duke

The link is: http://secure.greenvaluehost.com/cart.php?gid=44


----------



## raindog308

XFS_Duke said:


> The reason GVH is going to continue selling is because of idle inventory. I don't like it, never have, never will. To explain the bargain bins... Apparently they were delivered as Atoms but with E3's in them with random configs. This made sense to sell at a lower cost because of the lower cost involved. I'd love to sell them at $89/month, but that to me wouldn't be right.


Why?  You happen to get something at a lower cost but can charge what the market will bear...that's how you make money.

I don't think Apple says "we got a great deal on Gorilla glass and it just wouldn't be right to not drop the price of an iPhone by $20..."


----------



## XFS_Duke

raindog308 said:


> Why?  You happen to get something at a lower cost but can charge what the market will bear...that's how you make money.
> 
> I don't think Apple says "we got a great deal on Gorilla glass and it just wouldn't be right to not drop the price of an iPhone by $20..."


I understand that. But they've been sitting idle for a while taking up funds that could be better spent elsewhere. If I can give a discount and get them gone with a profit, why not? Once they're gone, they're gone though.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

XFS_Duke said:


> I've cleared out the people who do not belong and still one left to go. If I wanted to operate a circus, I'd buy some animals and an elephant and train them to do funny things.
> 
> The reason GVH is going to continue selling is because of idle inventory. I don't like it, never have, never will. To explain the bargain bins... Apparently they were delivered as Atoms but with E3's in them with random configs. This made sense to sell at a lower cost because of the lower cost involved. I'd love to sell them at $89/month, but that to me wouldn't be right. The price still nets a good profit, especially since I had my hands in the pricing now. I'm making changes. I'm making them for the better. Once everything gets transferred, things will start getting even better.
> 
> I don't have the site up for the new site which is another reason GVH is still selling with my permission. Otherwise, I'd turn everything off but we still need to get income and move idle servers.
> 
> I have closed off any abilities for Jonny to make public contact like that again. I seriously apologize. He took me saying "Post all the bargain bins on WHT" to "Post all the bargain bins on WHT and send out some spam so that I can profit". The kid doesn't understand what his actions cause.


I totally get you want to get income from hardware that's just taking up resources without a return.  It's just that no-one really goes "Hey I just sold my company now buy this cheap server before I leave!"  

But hey, it's all you man.  I'm just a bit annoyed with Jonnyboy.


----------



## XFS_Duke

HalfEatenPie said:


> I totally get you want to get income from hardware that's just taking up resources without a return.  It's just that no-one really goes "Hey I just sold my company now buy this cheap server before I leave!"
> 
> But hey, it's all you man.  I'm just a bit annoyed with Jonnyboy.


I apologize. I'm getting him gone asap. I know how it looks, but that's because Jonny is a moron.


----------



## Hxxx

So Duke if i buy one of those E3 if any available, does Jon benefit from the payment or this goes to your pocket?


----------



## SkylarM

Hxxx said:


> So Duke if i buy one of those E3 if any available, does Jon benefit from the payment or this goes to your pocket?


I wouldn't be surprised if the deal was no upfront cash with a percentage of profits going Jonny's way.


----------



## drmike

SkylarM said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the deal was no upfront cash with a percentage of profits going Jonny's way.


Like I said somewhere in these 10 pages, aren't those sort of deals - the IOU's common in the industry? Seems to be what mostly happens unless your upstream takes it for owed back money or where the company was that small that pocket change suffices.

No surprises here


----------



## XFS_Duke

To put it plainly, all of the money right now is going to digging it out of debt. It's money that's going to XFuse and the stability of the brands. No more overdue notices or old invoices. That's my first duty.


----------



## DomainBop

drmike said:


> Indeed, the way this was leaked sucks.  That was taunting folks Jonny was with his ever changing haircolor signature on WHT and then PM'ing MannDude to taunt him about such.   The kid was warned prior, told about it after and if it all this doesn't happen that will almost surely be due to his continued inability to wear his big boy pants and act like people expect.


Both sides are equally at fault for acting like amateurs and leaking information _on a f**king forum_ and risking jeopardizing the deal before the papers were signed.  A simple "no comment at this time" by XFS after ~Lee MannDude~ started these threads would have nipped any further disclosures in the bud until the deal was finalized.  Neither party had an obligation to disclose any information prematurely since both companies are privately held and don't have to worry about running afoul of the SEC and securities regulations. 



> To put it plainly, all of the money right now is going to *digging it out of debt.* It's money that's going to XFuse and the stability of the brands. No more overdue notices or old invoices. That's my first duty.


Digging _what_ out of debt? You're acquiring GVH's customers not the company aren't you?.  Any existing GVH debt would still be the responsibility of Green Value Hosting  Inc wouldn't it?



> Like I said somewhere in these 10 pages, aren't those sort of deals - the IOU's common in the industry? Seems to be what mostly happens unless your upstream takes it for owed back money or where the company was that small that pocket change suffices.


If an IOU suffices then the company probably really was that small, even in the hosting industry...


----------



## RLT

If I understand correctly duke is taking over the clients and the hardware leases. Leaving nuggets the name and shame that is his fame.


----------



## drmike

RLT said:


> If I understand correctly duke is taking over the clients and the hardware leases. Leaving nuggets the name and shame that is his fame.


This is indeed correct.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Digging _what_ out of debt? You're acquiring GVH's customers not the company aren't you?.  Any existing GVH debt would still be the responsibility of Green Value Hosting  Inc wouldn't it?
> 
> If an IOU suffices then the company probably really was that small, even in the hosting industry...


Debt, you'd assume would be friends of the former company    GVH could per se fold up the pocketbook and not pay it's debts.  However, what debts would such a company have and how could those impact the company acquiring their customers?

I mean think about it, I buy from your datacenter,  I owe you money.  Tomorrow I transfer my business or portions of it to some other company who remains at your datacenter.  What do you do about that IOU?  What may you do?  

Well if the roles were reversed and you did that be it legitimate or not, I'd crumple both you and the new guy up by booting you the hell out, turning you off, etc. 

I see people walking owed money in this industry all the time.  Try doing that and staying with the same provider though with a legit new owner or other.  That should be entertaining watching them prune you.

Something like this would be debt that needs addressed.

Think about it folks, what products do you see GVH noise promoting?   They don't own those.   The folks that do, if you owe them they might, oh, I don't know, take those customers or something, like they should.  New owner could run off to another DC, would need to find one with real cheap dedi rentals, and would drop 50%+ of those customers due to move.


----------



## MannDude

How do you have idle hardware when you simply rent servers?

That doesn't excuse the email blast. Just cancel the servers with the HVH/CC when your customer cancels them with you instead of leaving them idle and racking up debt. That is what most resellers would do. Why was Jonny not canceling these when his customers did, thus building a stock of 'idle hardware'?

So, was it GVH idle hardware that was being pushed or was it HVH/CC idle hardware that was being pushed?

The notion of GVH having 'unused hardware laying around' just seems silly, they don't own hardware.


----------



## zzrok

To get the best pricing, he may have committed to a longterm lease.


----------



## Francisco

zzrok said:


> To get the best pricing, he may have committed to a longterm lease.


In today's dedicated market no ones doing long-term leases unless the discounts are DEEP or it's RTO. The few 'long lease' deals I see are 6 months upfront too, and I doubt GVH was going to be shoving $250 up front for an E3 that may very well not sell (especially if they're just a reseller).

What's more than likely is that some of the gear is grandfathered on pricing (really sick deal CC/HVH had going on, maybe off lease gear, old fat client cancels 100 boxes and CC/HVH are trying to make them at least cover cost, etc). I can't see GVH holding onto boxes that are 'every day low price' and CC/HVH turn them out all day every day - there's just no point.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> How do you have idle hardware when you simply rent servers?
> 
> That doesn't excuse the email blast. Just cancel the servers with the HVH/CC when your customer cancels them with you instead of leaving them idle and racking up debt. That is what most resellers would do. Why was Jonny not canceling these when his customers did, thus building a stock of 'idle hardware'?
> 
> So, was it GVH idle hardware that was being pushed or was it HVH/CC idle hardware that was being pushed?
> 
> The notion of GVH having 'unused hardware laying around' just seems silly, they don't own hardware.


The GVH dickery has to stop, not from public scrutiny side, hell I encourage people to ask questions.

*IDLE HARDWARE - * When you get something far below market rates for the underlying server commodity and do so in manner you cannot again receive such, you probably want to keep holding such #wins.   Even if it means you have idle inventory.   If GVH was on top of shit, they would be clearing such servers and readying them for the next buying immediately at cancellation, instead of holding such unused.   Efficiency and automation aren't two things GVH does or gets prior to Duke.

*WHO OWNS SERVERS - * All the servers GVH sells at this point are HVH's at the end of the day. (HVH clearly = ColoCrossing).   If you buy a "Bargain Bin" server, that server is prior allocation.  That means GVH received it prior at some silly low rate that they cannot go buy more in the future.  If you buy non "Bargain Bin"  that order usually gets kicked to HVH for fulfillment and those are done at normal full rates.

*"[SIZE=11.8181819915771px]The notion of GVH having 'unused hardware laying around' just seems silly, they don't own hardware."[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]I fully agree.  But refer to above.  Would you let go of / return to upstream inventory a $2x E3 as a "provider middleman"?  Probably not, you would get that sold upon cancellation, ASAP.[/SIZE]


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> [SIZE=13.63636302948px]Would you let go of / return to upstream inventory a $2x E3 as a "provider middleman"?  Probably not, you would get that sold upon cancellation, ASAP.[/SIZE]


Yes. If I had to continue to pay for them month to month when they're vacant I would have cancelled them at the upstream.

As a reseller he had nothing to lose by returning them to CC/HVH and losing the 'good deal' he had on them... Is it a good deal when you're in debt and continuing to pay for a vacant machine that a customer isn't using hoping that someone else will buy it soon? Worst case scenario the server is returned to CC/HVH and then he sells one at a normal price. Either way he's probably only making a few dollars profit, if that, after PP fees on whatever dedicated servers he resold so really it's no skin off his back if CC/HVH gives him a $15 atom that he sells for $20 or a $70 E3 that he sells for $75 or something.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> .... if CC/HVH gives him a $15 atom that he sells for $20 or a $70 E3 that he sells for $75 or something.


No more like $2x for an E3 that elsewhere would probably fetch $50+ at market.

See normal rates, if you haven't noticed, he doesn't sell at.  He's allergic to it or something.  Everything has to be diced down to unbelievable prices for resource you can't at the door find any reason not to buy (i.e. wow! what a bargain).  That inability to sell right or sustainably, leads to pricing zone people will accept and buy at from GVH.  In fact, it might be the only reason why otherwise sane folks have prior bought.

But to your point, holding something and paying out of company pocket sucks.   Even if you get something @ $25 and flip it at $39, you have to get two months income to cover every one you are out of pocket.  Even if you have a mere 3 days idle on average per return, over a year, you just ate up 30+ days of non pay and loss. So in effect one year of that box at best makes you 10 months of income if you can flip it customer to customer with 3 days idle each time.

But,  this situation of idle inventory and losing money goes on all over.  It's precisely why and when people should have formulas in place and automatically be kicking out real promotional offers.

Doesn't matter what shop it is, this sort of stuff needs automated and processes or you start chunking off big portions of your profits.


----------



## Kris

MannDude said:


> Yes. If I had to continue to pay for them month to month when they're vacant I would have cancelled them at the upstream.
> 
> As a reseller he had nothing to lose by returning them to CC/HVH and losing the 'good deal' he had on them... Is it a good deal when you're in debt and continuing to pay for a vacant machine that a customer isn't using hoping that someone else will buy it soon? Worst case scenario the server is returned to CC/HVH and then he sells one at a normal price. Either way he's probably only making a few dollars profit, if that, after PP fees on whatever dedicated servers he resold so really it's no skin off his back if CC/HVH gives him a $15 atom that he sells for $20 or a $70 E3 that he sells for $75 or something.



Changing of the guards as I mentioned. CC has a quasi-house brand with 200 servers and someone who probably has real life coming up and who wanted out. (Ring a bell?) 

More likely? Because he's banned on their house site / investment, LET, and with so much churn, you need new clients to keep things going. 

New ownership means Duke gets to post links on VPSB / LET / dedicated server deals, clean slate. The profit all goes back to my favorite Buffalo knockaround guys at the end of the day. 

Let's hope Duke handles things better than Jon...

Every single one of my VPS servers is not responding. Reformatting doesn't work, they don't have communication with the nodes it seems. One container is actually up, but networking doesn't work outbound. I've confirmed by console that networking's dead.

wo ATL servers are offline on a new NY named node. (The $3-4 128MB ATL/year)

No need to look into mine personally, just hoping it's straightened out. 5 or so servers not responding. Nothing of importance on them, but if this is a general outlook on nodes online / working... not so good. 

*I just use my account and VPS's (and their inability to come online) as a canary in a coal mine, and it's been looking pretty dead. *


----------



## drmike

Kris said:


> 1. More likely? Because he's banned on their house site / investment, LET, and with so much churn, you need new clients to keep things going.
> 
> 2. New ownership means Duke gets to post links on VPSB / LET / dedicated server deals, clean slate. The profit all goes back to my favorite Buffalo knockaround guys at the end of the day.
> 
> 3. Every single one of my VPS servers is not responding. Reformatting doesn't work, they don't have communication with the nodes it seems. One container is actually up, but networking doesn't work outbound. I've confirmed by console that networking's dead.
> 
> 4. wo ATL servers are offline on a new NY named node. (The $3-4 128MB ATL/year)
> 
> *5. I just use my account and VPS's (and their inability to come online) as a canary in a coal mine, and it's been looking pretty dead. *



1. LET ban certainly banged GVH up.  Failed to identify new markets, which is just straight up lazy.  The HF stuff doesn't count as a market.

2.  Spot on, new owner would and should have a clean slate, especially since WILL NOT be GVH.   That fuckery other day I cross posted (cause I am not here to pass fish tales or craft them) about acquisition from the WHMCS that had word play and indicated from GVH existing post Duke deal, totally false and Jonny is out after such.  He can do whatever with GVH and the domain and no one can stop him there.  Existing bans should keep him in his cage though.

3. VPS not responding, just brutal.  You should send for support and see how that works.  More indicators 

4. ATL showing NY node, should look and see what and where you are on that?  Were you notified of some migration?

5. That's my approach also.  I call them monitoring services


----------



## Kris

I wonder if the overdue invoices Duke mentioned are CC servers and that's why all these nodes are offline (4 different) 

When Ernie was overdue and CC was demanding payment, I was offered HVH for $0.00, but it came with the server leases / RTO crap. Politely declined. 

Maybe the reason he got everything so cheap is it comes with all of the leases (and contracts that GVH) has had trouble paying. 

Luckily someone showed jbiloh on LET why his Atrato commits were filled up, otherwise that was a good market for GVH / HVH for a while. The stressers are pissed.  

Both cheap as shit atlanta plans are both on a node called : NYLOW1 - I presume they took every client off ATL and put them all on the same low-resource server.

*No word of anything, but then again the host nodes are offline, except for 1. It's online, with the network unplugged. I can tell where the trace dies, doesn't make it to the hostnode. So it seems they've turned a good number of servers off and/or unplugged them.   :huh:** *


----------



## Kris

Ok I'm fairly sure these servers are offline / powered off. Out of 6 servers, 1 container responds. That 1 container doesn't have networking. 

Traceroutes die out at their Atrato (Buffalo) or Zayo (pretty much anywhere else) routes such as DFW and LAX. 

If it were my container, you'd see Uplink -> Hostnode / Hypervisor IP -> VPS Container IP.

Hop #15 , that ??? below is where the host-node would be... Same in LAX, DFW and Buffalo servers. I think the dude went broke. 



12. ae0.cr1.dfw2.us.zip.zayo.com           0.0%   132   69.9  73.1  53.1 228.4  22.2
13. ae11.er1.dfw2.us.zip.zayo.com             0.0%   132   65.7  69.4  54.1 201.1  23.5
14. 208.185.252.18.IPYX-089846-001-ZYO.above.net 0.8%   132   62.5  68.5  54.3 195.6  18.1
15. ???

*All of these die out at the uplink, meaning 5 hostnodes that I know of are offline, including the new residence of my Atlanta servers, NYLOW1. *


----------



## drmike

Kris said:


> I wonder if the overdue invoices Duke mentioned are CC servers and that's why all these nodes are offline (4 different)
> 
> When Ernie was overdue and CC was demanding payment, I was offered HVH for $0.00, but it came with the server leases / RTO crap. Politely declined.
> 
> Maybe the reason he got everything so cheap is it comes with all of the leases (and contracts that GVH) has had trouble paying.
> 
> Luckily someone showed jbiloh on LET why his Atrato commits were filled up, otherwise that was a good market for GVH / HVH for a while. The stressers are pissed.
> 
> Both cheap as shit atlanta plans are both on a node called : NYLOW1 - I presume they took every client off ATL and put them all on the same low-resource server.
> 
> *No word of anything, but then again the host nodes are offline, except for 1. It's online, with the network unplugged. I can tell where the trace dies, doesn't make it to the hostnode. So it seems they've turned a good number of servers off and/or unplugged them.   :huh:** *


All of these, are good for Duke to address in his morning.  I don't have answers for these.

The stressers  I am still lol'ing about.  I guess folks can make money doing whatever shady destructive stuff.  I am still not convinced about their clampdown with flows being whole story and end to the abuse.


----------



## Kris

They've been down days, and from trace-routes, it's not as simple as ticketing in. Maybe that's what he meant in terms of paying invoices, CC might have some of these shut off. 

*I really just wanted to point it out to him, incase it wasn't disclosed to him (like the last minute promo email) *


----------



## HalfEatenPie

drmike said:


> 2.  Spot on, new owner would and should have a clean slate, especially since WILL NOT be GVH.   That fuckery other day I cross posted (cause I am not here to pass fish tales or craft them) about acquisition from the WHMCS that had word play and indicated from GVH existing post Duke deal, totally false and Jonny is out after such.  He can do whatever with GVH and the domain and no one can stop him there.  Existing bans should keep him in his cage though.


No. And I'll tell you why.

You take over, even just the clients of a brand, I'm going to still assume it's the same until I see new evidence. There's no reason to suspect otherwise that it'll actually change just after you got "bought out". For all we know business could continue as usual. Giving them a clean slate would then bring another period of GV* crap that wouldn't be worth dealing with.

Now, specifically for this situation we know XFuse doesn't mess around and Duke's a hard working guy. However, they picked up a problem asset. Therefore, I guess I'd just take the average of the two scores and go from there.

Although for personal reasons, I don't touch GVH, whether it be rebranded or sold or not.


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> No. And I'll tell you why.
> 
> 
> You take over, even just the clients of a brand, I'm going to still assume it's the same until I see new evidence. There's no reason to suspect otherwise that it'll actually change just after you got "bought out". For all we know business could continue as usual. Giving them a clean slate would then bring another period of GV* crap that wouldn't be worth dealing with.
> 
> 
> Now, specifically for this situation we know XFuse doesn't mess around and Duke's a hard working guy. However, they picked up a problem asset. Therefore, I guess I'd just take the average of the two scores and go from there.
> 
> 
> Although for personal reasons, I don't touch GVH, whether it be rebranded or sold or not.


Ehhh perhaps a confusing batch of words Mr. Pie 

Customers are going to Duke unless he fills up and realizes whole circus of GVH isn't worth it (which I doubt cause what he's getting surely is workable as he's said).  Those customers will be in better place and whatever Duke decides to call that new company, that would be clean.  Free to roam about and all, make offers, participate.

As for GVH,  I haven't a clue why Jonny is some bitter clinger with the domain name and likely aspirations to continue the brand doing other stuff.  He's been told, pointed at, slapped, etc. about it.     GVH is done.   I mean that shit gets zero love all over town and I don't expect that returning to these sites.


----------



## MattKC

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/936873/#Comment_936873


Duke, still want to be involved in this circus? If the posts following that are true, there are past gvh employees with copies of the whmcs database out there beyond Jonny. I know you want to try to turn this ship around, but I'm not sure you realize just how f'd up the GVH clown show is. I'm guessing the avoidance of buying the brand (beyond the reputational damage) extends to trying to avoid the liabilities GVH has out there (realized or not). Ksubedi admitted being a GVH employee during the Jaroslav debacle.


Still trying to understand why you (and Mike) ever got involved with this kid. His history is littered with him ignoring every helpful comment or suggestion to further his own disturbing beliefs and "values". Some people just don't see their errors, and refuse to take advice or guidance. Jon has proven himself to be in this catagory. He pretends he is listening or will agree to get you to shut up, then goes right back to what he was doing before. Some people just cannot be helped.


----------



## drmike

MattKC said:


> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/936873/#Comment_936873
> 
> 
> Duke, still want to be involved in this circus? If the posts following that are true, there are past gvh employees with copies of the whmcs database out there beyond Jonny. I know you want to try to turn this ship around, but I'm not sure you realize just how f'd up the GVH clown show is. I'm guessing the avoidance of buying the brand (beyond the reputational damage) extends to trying to avoid the liabilities GVH has out there (realized or not). Ksubedi admitted being a GVH employee during the Jaroslav debacle.
> 
> 
> Still trying to understand why you (and Mike) ever got involved with this kid. His history is littered with him ignoring every helpful comment or suggestion to further his own disturbing beliefs and "values". Some people just don't see their errors, and refuse to take advice or guidance. Jon has proven himself to be in this catagory. He pretends he is listening or will agree to get you to shut up, then goes right back to what he was doing before. Some people just cannot be helped.


So Ksubedi is a good guy.  Pretty sure he was known in public to be working with Jonny back months ago.

WHMCS database, interesting about copies.  I haven't seen one nor been taunted with one by anyone credible.  Entirely possible that an old admin might have such, they often do.

Aside from a WHMCS ID file zip (attachments to WHMCS) officially GVH hasn't prior been hacked or dumped.  There was a while back a table dumped or excerpt and was unclear what or where.  I forget what it was, perhaps the admin table.

As for me getting involved like I said, blame it on the community at large.   When Jonny went suicide mode #1, people asked me to do outreach.  That opened that gateway.   From time to time he PM's me and I do the same (usually GVH scandal he should be addressing or ceasing to be involved in).   When all this went out of control, he asked me to shop his company around.  So I did.  Heck, if anyone asked, I'd consider doing the same.  No suitors came along, things continued, had to get something together.  Duke had time and energy to jump in and that's it really.  Just time and place mostly.

As far as Jonny listening, spot on @MattKC.  He's a young lad, so it comes with the territory.  He's not stupid and yeah manipulative, seems suitable term to describe some of his actions.

Know this, I'll be glad when this is gone and dealt with.  No more GVH dramas.  No more ruined weekends (like the last one tending to this whole situation).

I'll say this too, I think Duke will accept orders under Xfuse for anyone that wants to buy the Bargain Bins or anything else and who is in doubt / doesn't want stuff benefiting GVH.  That might cause a temper tantrum internally, but I don't have to deal with that   Two of them can deck it out.


----------



## Hxxx

drmike said:


> So Ksubedi is a good guy.  Pretty sure he was known in public to be working with Jonny back months ago.
> 
> WHMCS database, interesting about copies.  I haven't seen one nor been taunted with one by anyone credible.  Entirely possible that an old admin might have such, they often do.
> 
> Aside from a WHMCS ID file zip (attachments to WHMCS) officially GVH hasn't prior been hacked or dumped.  There was a while back a table dumped or excerpt and was unclear what or where.  I forget what it was, perhaps the admin table.
> 
> As for me getting involved like I said, blame it on the community at large.   When Jonny went suicide mode #1, people asked me to do outreach.  That opened that gateway.   From time to time he PM's me and I do the same (usually GVH scandal he should be addressing or ceasing to be involved in).   When all this went out of control, he asked me to shop his company around.  So I did.  Heck, if anyone asked, I'd consider doing the same.  No suitors came along, things continued, had to get something together.  Duke had time and energy to jump in and that's it really.  Just time and place mostly.
> 
> As far as Jonny listening, spot on @MattKC.  He's a young lad, so it comes with the territory.  He's not stupid and yeah manipulative, seems suitable term to describe some of his actions.
> 
> Know this, I'll be glad when this is gone and dealt with.  No more GVH dramas.  No more ruined weekends (like the last one tending to this whole situation).
> 
> I'll say this too, I think Duke will accept orders under Xfuse for anyone that wants to buy the Bargain Bins or anything else and who is in doubt / doesn't want stuff benefiting GVH.  That might cause a temper tantrum internally, but I don't have to deal with that   Two of them can deck it out.


ok point/paste link to Duke s billing


----------



## DomainBop

MattKC said:


> Ksubedi admitted being a GVH employee during the Jaroslav debacle.


The spammer was a high paid executive during his tenure at GVH.  He  started out as "Vice President of Operations" and within four months was rewarded for his hard work with a promotion to "CTO" and a new name ("Steve Wilson").  His promotion to CTO was part of the management restructuring that saw Jonathan Nguyen replaced by Jaroslav Urban as operations director.



> So Ksubedi is a good guy.


My definition of good guy doesn't include someone who runs a business that violates the CAN-SPAM act by spamming a mailing list composed of email addresses that were harvested from a stolen database, nor does it include business owners who won't accept responsibility for their actions and try to lay the blame for their company's spam on a "marketing agency" they hired. I sure wouldn't trust my data or personal information to his hosting business,


----------



## HalfEatenPie

drmike said:


> I'll say this too, I think Duke will accept orders under Xfuse for anyone that wants to buy the Bargain Bins or anything else and who is in doubt / doesn't want stuff benefiting GVH.  That might cause a temper tantrum internally, but I don't have to deal with that   Two of them can deck it out.


Honestly, Duke would probably get more sales if he sold those bargain bin dedicated servers under XFuse.  Even with future promises of GVH getting better, knowing Jonnyboy has access to the WHMCS is a complete no-no.  

*Edit:* Oh... I guess I read your thing wrong.  Yeah.  That's probably going to generate more sales than having Johnnyboy get access to your information.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> My definition of good guy doesn't include someone who runs a business that violates the CAN-SPAM act by spamming a mailing list composed of email addresses that were harvested from a stolen database, nor does it include business owners who won't accept responsibility for their actions and try to lay the blame for their company's spam on a "marketing agency" they hired. I sure wouldn't trust my data or personal information to his hosting business,


Ahhhhhhhh I feel like I missed something @DomainBop.   Who spammed who with what?  



Hxxx said:


> ok point/paste link to Duke s billing


I need to chat with Duke here today about that and getting him to setup up billing with these products.  Don't think he has such in place at current.  He encouraged people to contact him directly to do Xfuse deals.

His contact details on his site:

http://xfusesolutions.com/contact


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

What a complete embarrassment.  I'd be ashamed to have _any_ part in this mess.

I feel like I need to hate on Duke out of sheer principle now.  We were _SO CLOSE _to just watching GVH go down in flames and never having to hear about that clowncar again.  But no... now we're going to keep having to see these ridiculous FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASEs (regardless of who issues them, with or without permission).


----------



## drmike

Aldryic C said:


> We were _SO CLOSE _to just watching GVH go down in flames and never having to hear about that clowncar again.


Even closer now.   But as soon as I say that they universe will dish more crap out for this circus company act.

GVH is going away one way or another.   I am rather tired of time waste the dramas have continued to consume on my punch clock, blew away entirety of my last weekend and nonsense chewing bits off my week and trying to take this weekend.  NOPE.  

For all I care, the deal happens and Good Night Irene or I am entirely fine with CC taking the shit shack.  They won't catch any heat from me for doing so at this point. Heck, I'll probably send them a thank you card.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Howdy folks!

Just letting you know I split the Nexim Web Spam discussion from this thread.  This can be viewed here:


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> Just letting you know I split the Nexim Web Spam discussion from this thread.  This can be viewed here:


Oh great more dramas   Kidding, it was already related to circus-boys matters.


----------



## MikeSpears

MattKC said:


> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/936873/#Comment_936873
> 
> 
> Still trying to understand why you (and Mike) ever got involved with this kid.


I've been starting to wonder why I got involved with him myself...


----------



## sv01

> I feel like I need to hate on Duke out of sheer principle now.  We were _SO CLOSE _to just watching GVH go down in flames and never having to hear about that clowncar again.  But no... now we're going to keep having to see these ridiculous FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASEs (regardless of who issues them, with or without permission).


maybe he just another CC pets.


----------



## zed

Hi what happened here?


----------



## DomainBop

IP 192.3.9.174 is swipped to Green Value Hosting Inc http://whois.domaintools.com/192.3.9.174   ...GVH

IP 192.3.9.174 hosts one website: GreenValueServer.com (private WHOIS, registered in September)   ...GVS

LET ID registered yesterday: http://lowendtalk.com/profile/110901/greenvalueserver

WHO THE F*** IS THIS NEW "GVS" ?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

It's probably someone trolling.


----------



## splitice

At-least there wont be any need to send an abuse complaint for trade name infringement to the host....


----------



## zed

I saw that. Couldn't decide if it was nuggets being funny, or giving us a taste of the new system after this xfuse stuff happens (happened?). In any case, it reminded me of this thread, so I came back to ask WATTUP? Did the deal go thru?


----------



## RLT

The silence is deafening.


----------



## MannDude

New GVH offer... http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1462497&highlight=greenvaluehost

It's even worse than before, haha.


----------



## k0nsl

Dear lord..


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> IP 192.3.9.174 is swipped to Green Value Hosting Inc http://whois.domaintools.com/192.3.9.174   ...GVH
> 
> IP 192.3.9.174 hosts one website: GreenValueServer.com (private WHOIS, registered in September)   ...GVS
> 
> LET ID registered yesterday: http://lowendtalk.com/profile/110901/greenvalueserver
> 
> WHO THE F*** IS THIS NEW "GVS" ?


Sorry guys, I've been face down with crappy internet and playing catch up from last week and being sick.

I know nothing of this GreenValueServer thing, but would appear to JonnySpazz's.   Doubt he's going out to market with it.   I've told him umpteen times that GreenValue-anything is a death strike.



zed said:


> I saw that. Couldn't decide if it was nuggets being funny, or giving us a taste of the new system after this xfuse stuff happens (happened?). In any case, it reminded me of this thread, so I came back to ask WATTUP? Did the deal go thru?


I would think that's Jonny returning to LET.  Unsure why the like-name and all as mentioned above.

The deal isn't signed.  There is a NDA and Non compete per se signed though.  I say per se, since I haven't seen proofed documents myself.  For all intensive purposes Jonny is hands off with the former clients and out of that at this point. Finality of the deal still has to happen (i.e. signed transfer agreement).

Surely a bunch of this is due to the nature of the business and getting things into some form of order.   Like I said when he blurted this out, it was premature to public announce.  Weeks to a month premature.  Might be 2 months, who knows.



MannDude said:


> New GVH offer... http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1462497&highlight=greenvaluehost
> 
> It's even worse than before, haha.


As for those deals, all I can say is this, which datacenter is it? Referring to the "*Wilks-Barre, PA".*


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> As for those deals, all I can say is this, which datacenter is it? Referring to the "*Wilks-Barre, PA".*


Haha... I didn't even notice that. Don't tell me he's using _VolumeDrive_ now? The free ride and deals he was getting at CC get taken off the table?


----------



## Dylan

MannDude said:


> Haha... I didn't even notice that. Don't tell me he's using _VolumeDrive_ now? The free ride and deals he was getting at CC get taken off the table?


Yup.

From http://www.greenvaluehost.com/aboutus.html


Our Hosting Upstreams

We use VolumeDrive's Wilks-Barre, Pennsylvania network and data center for our SSD shared hosting and SSD master reseller hosting. For our DDoS Protected shared hosting and reseller hosting, we use ColoCrossing's data center in Buffalo, New York. In the forseeable future, we have plans to expand DDoS Protected hosting services to SingleHop in Chicago, Illinois.
Oh, and that About Us page... you have seriously got to read it. I don't even know what to say about the top section. I'm surprised that even Jon would think it's a good idea to put that on his site.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> IP 192.3.9.174 is swipped to Green Value Hosting Inc http://whois.domaintools.com/192.3.9.174   ...GVH
> 
> IP 192.3.9.174 hosts one website: GreenValueServer.com (private WHOIS, registered in September)   ...GVS
> 
> LET ID registered yesterday: http://lowendtalk.com/profile/110901/greenvalueserver
> 
> WHO THE F*** IS THIS NEW "GVS" ?


Jonny PM'd me to say this domain is not his.   It's a reseller abroad.   Known of it for months and let it slide.


----------



## DomainBop

MannDude said:


> New GVH offer... http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1462497&highlight=greenvaluehost
> 
> It's even worse than before, haha.


The shared hosting plans seem sustainable: $7.73 monthly (or $46.38 yearly) for 1TB SSD RAID-10 storage and 75TB transfer, and a free SSL certificate.



> *GreenValue**Host* has relaunched our company as a shared and reseller web hosting provider looking for a fresh start.


He posted on WHT last year (September 2014) that reseller plans don't turn a profit and are just offered as loss leaders for VPS and dedicated...



> Our reseller hosting services aren't for profit, honestly. We lose quite a bit of money from it every month but we keep offering the product line to get customers in the door in hopes that they'd eventually purchase a VPS or dedicated server.
> 
> We consider the loss as part of our advertising budget.
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9247592&postcount=7


----------



## Robert

Why does anyone give this company the light of day anymore?


----------



## Amitz

Robert said:


> Why does anyone give this company the light of day anymore?


If I remember right (correct me if I confuse you with someone else), then you and your "company" had their fair share of drama in the past too... Aren't you that Robert C. Clarke who "entertained" us all for quite some time?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

"Daddy's Money"


----------



## sv01

from their announcements page


.....
More updates are soon to come, but until then, if you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us

Thank you,

Jonathan Nguyen
Co-Founder & Operations Manager
Green Value Hosting, Inc.
[email protected] | 312-436-2204

Lance Jessurun
Co-Founder & President
Green Value Hosting, Inc.
[email protected] | 309-533-0683
OMG


----------



## drmike

Looks like Greenvaluehost.com has been offline since overnight.  The domain had been recently used by Jonny to promo his reborn shared hosting (as per recent WHT offer).


----------



## Steven F

Can we just close this and forget about him already?


----------



## splitice

@drmike Greenvaluehost.com is not offline for me at the moment, nor is secure.Greenvaluehost.com (WHMCS)


----------



## drmike

Steven F said:


> Can we just close this and forget about him already?


You popcorn hater you....



splitice said:


> @drmike ****************** is not offline for me at the moment, nor is secure.****************** (WHMCS)


I note it's back online.   Interesting timing.

Secure part, what is showing your end as insecure?


----------



## splitice

@drmike I assume you are referring to the lack of SSL. Despite the name they look to have their WHMCS url setup without https://



Code:


# curl https://secure.greenvaluehost.com/ -v
* About to connect() to secure.greenvaluehost.com port 443 (#0)
*   Trying 104.37.246.84...
* connected
* Connected to secure.greenvaluehost.com (104.37.246.84) port 443 (#0)
* successfully set certificate verify locations:
*   CAfile: none
  CApath: /etc/ssl/certs
* SSLv3, TLS handshake, Client hello (1):
* SSLv3, TLS handshake, Server hello (2):
* SSLv3, TLS handshake, CERT (11):
* SSLv3, TLS handshake, Server key exchange (12):
* SSLv3, TLS handshake, Server finished (14):
* SSLv3, TLS handshake, Client key exchange (16):
* SSLv3, TLS change cipher, Client hello (1):
* SSLv3, TLS handshake, Finished (20):
* SSLv3, TLS change cipher, Client hello (1):
* SSLv3, TLS handshake, Finished (20):
* SSL connection using ECDHE-RSA-AES128-SHA256
* Server certificate:
*        subject: OU=Domain Control Validated; OU=PositiveSSL; CN=secure.greenvaluehost.com
*        start date: 2014-11-26 00:00:00 GMT
*        expire date: 2015-11-26 23:59:59 GMT
*        subjectAltName: secure.greenvaluehost.com matched
*        issuer: C=GB; ST=Greater Manchester; L=Salford; O=COMODO CA Limited; CN=COMODO RSA Domain Validation Secure Server CA
*        SSL certificate verify ok.
> GET / HTTP/1.1
> User-Agent: curl/7.26.0
> Host: secure.greenvaluehost.com
> Accept: */*
>
* additional stuff not fine transfer.c:1037: 0 0
* HTTP 1.1 or later with persistent connection, pipelining supported
< HTTP/1.1 302 Moved Temporarily
< Server: nginx
< Date: Wed, 18 Mar 2015 16:08:56 GMT
< Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
< Content-Length: 0
< Connection: keep-alive
< Expires: Thu, 19 Nov 1981 08:52:00 GMT
< Cache-Control: no-store, no-cache, must-revalidate, post-check=0, pre-check=0
< Pragma: no-cache
< Set-Cookie: WHMCSRwbwOPh8g1wQ=1eqcsukkcu89o1ka45vc2ci


----------



## ThePrimeHost

~Lee~ said:


> You see it on LET/LEB as well,  Providers seem to do better in terms of sales resulting from an LEB ad that gets lots of negative comments.  Maybe people are curious and willing to accept the loss if it's really bad.


They say that there is no such thing as "bad publicity" and in some circumstances I'm inclined to agree.  Everyone who's been around for a while, be it a legitimate complaint or not, has had a user try and publicly throw them under the bus. While this is rare, we do tend to see an increase in signups during such events.


----------



## drmike

ThePrimeHost said:


> They say that there is no such thing as "bad publicity" and in some circumstances I'm inclined to agree.  Everyone who's been around for a while, be it a legitimate complaint or not, has had a user try and publicly throw them under the bus. While this is rare, we do tend to see an increase in signups during such events.


Oh there is bad publicity.  Feel free to do something silly that gets my attention   I'll make you famous in the industry.

Lots of bad publicity / dramarama can be shook off since people do drive-bys.  One time brutal beat downs and then they are usually gone.   The multiple site, cross spam same crap routine is what I am referring to.

Bad publicity will only work as a lead generator where:

1. Your prices are very low - not sustainable.

2. Your costs are none (exploit poor foreigners to do tickets and schoolboys).

3. You can withstand constant justified chargebacks.

4. You don't have another real business folks can identify (or that will get punted too and drag down your income that likely funds your bad PR / drama brand).

Negative drama is not something I'd advise anyone intentionally go doing.   You'd be hard pressed, likely impossible to find that approach in any real business.  Certainly wouldn't find that in any publicly traded company.

Doing all these sort of things to drive up some $2-7 sales on LEB???? Even if you sell a megaton of that crap, what are you going to get? 200 sales?   I mean dealing with fewer dollars than I can drink in an evening at the bar.  All that for less than a bar tab.  Great, have at it.  The numbers are pathetic, and if solely the revenue pie and origin, you are NOT RUNNING A BUSINESS.  Some might be aspiring seedlings, I get that.  But even they should get a mental health checkup on what they are doing and look at income line.


----------



## AnthonySmith

AnthonySmith said:


> If this does turn out to be another CC shill/stealth move then I doubt there will be a corner of the internet left for you to show your face, but you probably know that.
> 
> So best of luck.



Heh, so without warning or notice the GVH customers go to tdale buddy of CVPS_Chris and of the former UGVPS owned by CVPS, imagine that.

So much for making a better place for GVH customers.

I suspected I would be bumping this quote when I wrote it, just hoped I was wrong.


----------



## drmike

AnthonySmith said:


> Heh, so without warning or notice the GVH customers go to tdale buddy of CVPS_Chris and of the former UGVPS owned by CVPS, imagine that.
> 
> So much for making a better place for GVH customers.
> 
> I suspected I would be bumping this quote when I wrote it, just hoped I was wrong.


Let me just say this, it would be very hard for GVH assets / customers to go anywhere else (different network).  Afterall there is that nagging mountain of debt related to things.  Talking about GVH VPS and stuff that went to Xfuse/TacVPS.

I'm no CC fan, but considering the debt, I think they are entitled to dismantle the GVH pile.   However in doing such at this point would yield little easy dollars.  So why bother stepping in?

Tdale has been running Hostress for a bit and while he was with CC/CVPS prior, he's not working for them at this point.  But yeah, he knows those guys.  Relationship tree well developed.

I think we on the last person crazy enough to try salvaging the customer pile at this point 

BUT BUT BUT

What got transferred this morning wasn't anything related to CC's network. Those were GVH 9.0 shared / reseller customers.   They got moved elsewhere.  I don't think even on CC's network.


----------



## AnthonySmith

Honestly at this point I don't care, I am sticking with where there's smoke, there's fire I don't need to know the intimate details, it is not worth my time trying to uncover them either, they all stink of the same shit as far as I am concerned.


----------



## drmike

Damn @AnthonySmith I have a vintage 2013 foil cap left over from my time on the throne   Totally feel what you are saying and believe me it's warranted, earned, deserved.

Be critical I say.  Guys in industry better toughen up and if they are clean and running right, we'll see months out and say we are surprised together.  We won't see that in acquisition, faux press and other hype pieces.


----------



## greenvalueserver

Greenvalueserver.com is seprate Company not atteched with greenvaluehost

greenvalueserver.com is complete seprate company green hosting services inc registered in Delware state and good Company No any complains dedicated server and VPS & Reseller hosting and web hosting Provider USA & Europe location Servers


----------



## drmike

greenvalueserver said:


> Greenvalueserver.com is seprate Company not atteched with greenvaluehost
> 
> greenvalueserver.com is complete seprate company green hosting services inc registered in Delware state and good Company No any complains dedicated server and VPS & Reseller hosting and web hosting Provider USA & Europe location Servers



Oh really?

So you are owned by ColoCrossing also?



Quote said:


> about GreenValueServer
> 
> Dedicated to Uptime
> 
> GreenValueServer is a division of the Velocity Servers Network Exchange (VSNX) family of companies. Founded in 2009 and headquartered in Buffalo, New York, VSNX provides a wide variety of internet based services and products. Our reach spans diverse market segments, including dedicated servers, colocation, disaster recovery, application hosting and Voice over IP software.



from: https://greenvalueserver.com/company.php


----------



## DomainBop

greenvalueserver said:


> Greenvalueserver.com is Seprate Company Not atteched with Greenvaluehost
> 
> Greenvalueserver.com Registered In Delaware state Green Hosting Services Inc No any Relation With GreenValueHost



Business incorporated in Delaware on August 31, 2015.  Only address given is for the incorporation agent used (Harvard Business Services).



Quote said:


> No any complains


Now you have a complaint, your domain's WHOIS info is private and it's not a good sign when a business hides its ownership info.  Complaint number 2 is your grammatically challenged  spelling challenged posts don't exactly instill confidence in potential buyers.

_edit: YOUR ABOUT US PAGE CLAIMS YOU'RE F*CKING OWNED BY BILOH & CO??? LOL_



Quote said:


> GreenValueServer is a division of the Velocity Servers Network Exchange (VSNX) family of companies. Founded in 2009 and headquartered in Buffalo, New York, VSNX provides a wide variety of internet based services and


https://greenvalueserver.com/company.php

edit #2: DrMike beat me to it. LOL


----------



## drmike

and your incorporation looks suspect --- graphic here:



That says 2014.  Yet Delaware records show for Green Hosting Services - not Green Value Servers and weren't filed until August 31, 2015.

*THIS IS NOT A STATEMENT OF GOOD STANDING*File Number:*5813336*Incorporation Date / Formation Date:*8/31/2015*
(mm/dd/yyyy)Entity Name:*GREEN HOSTING SERVICES INC*Entity Kind:*Corporation*Entity Type:*General*Residency:*Domestic*State:*DELAWARE*    *REGISTERED AGENT INFORMATION*    Name:*HARVARD BUSINESS SERVICES, INC.*Address:*16192 COASTAL HWY*City:*LEWES*County: State:*DE*Postal Code:*19958*Phone:*302-645-7400*


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> greenvalueserver said:
> 
> 
> 
> edit #2: DrMike beat me to it. LOL
Click to expand...

I've been sitting on this company for ~ 30 days. Waiting for the poop to poke out of the hole.

Even asked Jonny-GVH why this company of like name sake.  Claims no affiliation with it.


----------



## drmike

I love their graphic slogan:







Cus-tamer Satification is Our Ethos.

Aside from seeking to whip your customers into behaving with that spelling error, it's the same stupid slogan GVH-Jonny used for a year, which was boosted from another host.


----------



## drmike

https://greenvalueserver.com/ourteam.php

Love the team.

This is a Pakistani ripping stuff off right and left.

Guess I need to DMCA-type request a take down.  Can't have counterfeit brands messing with buyers minds.

GreenValueHost died for a reason.  You stepped on a landmine


----------



## drmike

Jonny-GVH says about this greenvalueserver.com brand:

.... He's a liar
... Greenvalueserver isn't incorporated
... They're wannabes and they came up with that name by copying GVH
... They were a GVH reseller
... They stole content and copied GVH without my authorization in the v1 days but I let it go because they were resellers

Better hurry and rm -rf your copy before your CC host has to do the necessary.


----------



## drmike

and those clients...


Our Clients:


----------



## drmike

Hot DAMN!

https://greenvalueserver.com/company.php

Not FoundThe requested URL /company.php was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Apache/2.4.12 (Unix) OpenSSL/1.0.1e-fips mod_bwlimited/1.4 Server at greenvalueserver.com Port 443 ---- _Guess this guy is listening to logic and heavy hands._


----------



## drmike

Still though, Bill Clinton asks...

Head Office8185 Sheridan Dr, Buffalo, NY 14221, USA

source: https://greenvalueserver.com/contact.php


----------



## drmike

And those Testimonials on the homepage...

Testimonials

*pkwebhost.net
go4hosting.in
mypkhost.com
truelinetelecom.com
predictlabs.com
insintigo.com
equinoxservers.com
rednosereindeersf.com
xlllhost.com*


----------



## drmike

Aren't  ^^^ those ROKSO registered SPAM domains?


----------



## Hxxx

My friends!

Open a new thread for this LOL. RIP Johny.


----------



## drmike

Hxxx said:


> My friends!
> 
> Open a new thread for this LOL. RIP Johny.



Yep, new thread over here:

https://vpsboard.com/topic/7811-greevalueservercom-ripoff-domain-and-fraudster/


----------

